# +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled) +++



## kt

Cái này tham khảo từ mục ở : Supertalls
-*REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE*
(Proposal,Under construction,Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled)
-*BÁO CÁO TÌNH TRẠNG THAY ĐỔI HERE* 
(Đề nghị,đang xây dựng,đã Top Out, đã hoàn thành, On Hold, Hủy bỏ)


----------



## kt

Các thread cần chỉnh là:

HANOI | EVN Twin Tower | 33 fl + 29 fl | 147m | U/C
thay *U/C = T/O*

HANOI | Toà Tháp Doanh Nhân | 52fl | 200m+ | On hold
thay *52fl = 47fls* thay 200m+ *= 168m*

SAIGON | Ben Thanh Twin Tower | 2 x 55fl | 200m+ | Proposal 
thay *200m+ = 220m*

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C
thay *2 x 48fl = 2 x 51fls | T/O |74fl | 343m*

SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 35fl | 150m | Approved 
thay *Approved = U/C* thay 150m *= 170m+*

HANOI | HUD Tower | 32 fl | U/C
thêm | 32 fl |* 28fl*

HANOI | Ngoc Khanh Plaza | 31 fl | U/C
thay U/C *= T/O*

DA NANG | Vien Dong Meridian| 2 x 48fl | 220m | On Hold 
thay On Hold *= U/C*

HANOI | PVN Tower | 102 fl | Proposal
thêm *528m*

HANOI | Dolphin Plaza | 2 x 30fl | 134.5m | U/C
thay 2 x 30fl *= 4 x 28fl *

HANOI | Diamond Flower Tower | 177m | U/C 
thêm *40fls*

SAIGON | Vietinbank Tower | 24fl | U/C
thay 24fl *= 28fls*

HANOI | Nam Dan Plaza | 2 x 47 fl | On Hold 
thay 2 x 47 fl *= 44fls + 47fls*

HANOI | Tricon Towers | 45 fl | U/C
thay 45 fl *= 3 x 45fls*

HANOI | Bắc An Khánh Starworld | 2 x 70fl | +300m | Proposal
thay 2 x 70f *= 60 fls*

SAIGON | Financial Tower | 68fl | 269m | T/O 
thay 269m *= 262m*

HANOI | HANDICO TOWER | 33 fl | U/C 
Đề nghị Mod thay 33 fl *= 39 fl*

HANOI | Hanoi Plaza Hotel | 27fl | 27 fl | T/O
Đề nghị Mod thay 2x27fl fl *= 2 x 30 fl*


----------



## saigon2020

thanks kt,thread này cũng hợp lí đó

bổ sung nè,*vietcombank thay 150m=170m+*

tháp doanh nhân hình như chỉ trên 160m thôi thì phải

cái u-silk thay *13x50=2x50* mới đúng


----------



## kt

saigon2020 said:


> thanks kt,thread này cũng hợp lí đó
> 
> bổ sung nè,*vietcombank thay 150m=170m+*
> 
> tháp doanh nhân hình như chỉ trên 160m thôi thì phải
> 
> cái u-silk thay *13x50=2x50* mới đúng


Uhm,chính xác đó,nếu 13 tòa 50 tầng thì có mà cỡ Mahattan của NewYork rùi :lol:
P/S: Tòa tháp Doanh Nhân cao 168m thôi,không phải 200 đâu,tòa này đang khởi công


----------



## saigon2020

kt said:


> Uhm,chính xác đó,nếu 13 tòa 50 tầng thì có mà cỡ Mahattan của NewYork rùi :lol:
> P/S: Tòa tháp Doanh Nhân cao 168m thôi,không phải 200 đâu,tòa này đang khởi công


ok,còn cái diamond flower tower có 30 tầng,không được 40 tầng đâu

http://vietnamproject.vn/vi/project/detail/1652-diamond-flower-tower.aspx


----------



## kt

saigon2020 said:


> ok,còn cái diamond flower tower có 30 tầng,không được 40 tầng đâu
> 
> http://vietnamproject.vn/vi/project/detail/1652-diamond-flower-tower.aspx


Thật ra cái này chưa có thông tin chính xác đâu trang web vietnamproject.vn là trang thống kê,dạng lá cải cũng chỉ lấy thông tin trên mạng thôi,mình đã tìm hiểu rất nhiều website thấy thông tin tùm lum lắm,cái thì nói 30 tầng,cái thì nói 31 tầng,cái thì nói 36 tầng,cái thì nói là 40 tầng

Quan trọng là trong render treo ngoài công trường không ghi số tầng nhưng ghi chiều cao là 177m tính đến ăng ten là 199m nên nhiều khả năng cái này sẽ cao 40 tầng


----------



## giangpro

saigon2020 said:


> thanks kt,thread này cũng hợp lí đó
> 
> bổ sung nè,*vietcombank thay 150m=170m+*
> 
> tháp doanh nhân hình như chỉ trên 160m thôi thì phải
> 
> cái u-silk thay *13x50=2x50* mới đúng


cái Usilk là 13 tòa nhà , từ 25 đến 50 tầng , trong đó có 2 tòa 50 , chứ ko phải dự án này chỉ có 2 cái 50f.


----------



## somrach1

cho len sticky luon di :cheers:


----------



## kt

*DANH SÁCH SUPERTALL Ở VIỆT NAM* (Proposal)

1.Hanoi Landmark Tower/74fl/343m/(U/C)
2.Lotus Hotel/100 fl/400m+/Proposal
3. PVN Tower/102 fl/528m/Proposal
4.The Vanphu Victoria/80 fls/350m+/Proposal
5.Tây Hồ Tây/100 fl/400m+/Proposal*
6.Giang Vo Complex/~80 fls/350m+/Proposal*
7.Viettel Tower/100 fls/400m+/Proposal*
8.Vietinbank Tower/68 fls/300m+/Proposal
9.Thu Thiem Tower/120 fls/~500m/Proposal
10.Saigon Centre II/86 fls/386m/Proposal
11.Thu Thiem observation tower/100 fls/400m/Proposal
12.Quận 1/90 fls/~400m/Proposal
13.Tan Tao Sky Tower/84 fls/350m+/Proposal*
14.
15.
16.

------------------------
*Chú thích:*
Đỏ: Hà Nội
Xanh: Sài Gòn
* : Chưa dám khảng định
_Proposal:_ Đề nghị
_U/C:_ Đang xây dựng


----------



## giangpro

sao chưa có đại ka mod nào vô xem rồi edit lại cái title vậy?


----------



## saigon2020

kt said:


> *DANH SÁCH SUPERTALL Ở VIỆT NAM* (Proposal)
> 
> 1.Hanoi Landmark Tower/74fl/343m/(U/C)
> 2.Lotus Hotel/100 fl/400m+/Proposal
> 3. PVN Tower/102 fl/528m/Proposal
> 4.The Vanphu Victoria/80 fls/350m+/Proposal
> 5.Tây Hồ Tây/100 fl/400m+/Proposal*
> 6.Giang Vo Complex/~80 fls/350m+/Proposal*
> 7.Viettel Tower/100 fls/400m+/Proposal*
> 8.Vietinbank Tower/68 fls/300m+/Proposal
> 9.Thu Thiem Tower/120 fls/~500m/Proposal
> 10.Saigon Centre II/86 fls/386m/Proposal
> 11.Thu Thiem observation tower/100 fls/400m/Proposal
> 12.Quận 1/99 fls/~400m/Proposal
> 13.Tan Tao Sky Tower/84 fls/350m+/Proposal*
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 
> ------------------------
> *Chú thích:*
> Đỏ: Hà Nội
> Xanh: Sài Gòn
> * : Chưa dám khảng định
> _Proposal:_ Đề nghị
> _U/C:_ Đang xây dựng


thôi thôi kt ơi,saigon không dám bon chen đâu,mấy cái bác nói không tin được đâu,ở đâu ra cái 99 tầng chứ,cái thủ thiêm tower 120 tầng cũng không làm đâu,nói chung mấy cái bác nói không đáng tin,mấy cái đáng tin chưa biết thì đang nằm trên bàn hội nghị của mấy công ty rồi:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kt

Đọc báo thấy trung tâm quận 1 khu tứ giác gì đó được phép cao 90 tầng mà,hình như ngày trước chỉ được cao 55 thôi



> Cao nhất TP hiện nay là tòa tháp hình hoa sen của Công ty sản xuất kinh doanh xuất nhập khẩu Bình Minh (Bitexco) 68 tầng. Tòa nhà này không nằm hẳn ở mặt tiền đường Hàm Nghi (Q.1) mà lùi sâu vào góc chéo của các đường Hải Triều, Hồ Tùng Mậu và Ngô Đức Kế.
> 
> Thông tin cho biết *khu vực này được cho phép xây đến 90 tầng*. Tòa nhà cao hơn 260m này sẽ có gần 38.000m2 văn phòng, 11.000m2 diện tích gian hàng bán lẻ các loại. Dự kiến tòa nhà này có sức chứa hơn 9.000 nhân viên văn phòng và hàng ngàn lượt người thường xuyên lui tới trong khu vực trung tâm thương mại.
> 
> Cách tòa nhà Bitexco không xa, ngay góc đường Hàm Nghi và Tôn Đức Thắng là tòa cao ốc Saigon M&C cao 41 tầng và năm tầng hầm, đang xây dựng
> http://nhadat.thanhnien.com.vn/tinchitiet/1/1381/cao-oc-chui-vao-long-dat--/


----------



## giangpro

cái thread này đâu phải để thống kê supertall hả Kt?


----------



## kt

giangpro said:


> cái thread này đâu phải để thống kê supertall hả Kt?


Thống kê qua chút về dự án Proposal thoai mừ,ok trở lại chủ đề chính,thanks :cheers:


----------



## kt

Thêm FT gia nhập danh sách đây

SAIGON | Financial Tower | 68fl | 269m | T/O 
thay 269m *= 262m*


----------



## haikiller11

kt said:


> Đọc báo thấy trung tâm quận 1 khu tứ giác gì đó được phép cao 90 tầng mà,hình như ngày trước chỉ được cao 55 thôi


Lúc đầu xây 72 xong bị cắt gần 40m đó cha!


----------



## somrach1

SAIGON | Ben Thanh Twin Tower | 2 x 55fl | 200m+ | Proposaḷ*
đỗi lại 210m *

* SAIGON | Ben Thanh Twin Tower | 2 x 55fl | 220m | Proposal*


----------



## Cosaonoivay

*spam*

...
...


----------



## somrach1

haikiller11 said:


> 220 má :\



*ố YÈ :banana2: 
wên hen *


----------



## somrach1

HANOI/*Tháp Thiên niên kỷ Hà Tây*/Twin 45fls/ U/C 
đỗi nại 
HANOI/*Mileminium tower*/Twin 45fls/ U/C


----------



## [email protected]

somrach1 said:


> HANOI/*Mileminium tower*/Twin 45fls/ U/C


Tháp gì đây , sơ mi rách ?? Phải là *Millennium tower* chứ


----------



## kt

SAIGON | Lotte Tower | 110 fl | Proposal 
thay *= SAIGON | Lotte Tower | 110 fl | Canceled*
-------------------------------------------
Đây chính là dự án Thuthiem Tower (đã có thread)
Mod có thể *close* thread Lotte Tower này được rồi


----------



## kt

HANOI | HANDICO TOWER | 33 fl | U/C 
Đề nghị Mod thay 33 fl *= 39 fl*


----------



## somrach1

[email protected] said:


> Tháp gì đây , sơ mi rách ?? Phải là *Millennium tower* chứ


chữ đo khó nhớ wá đánh đại ra thôi ...


----------



## kt

HADONG | Tháp Thiên niên kỷ Hà Tây | 2 x 45fl | App 
Mod thay HADONG *= HANOI*
thay Tháp Thiên niên kỷ Hà Tây *= Millennium Tower*
----------------------------
Thanks!


----------



## kt

Mod vẫn chưa thay title một số thread này sao? để như vậy là lừa tình rùi,làm gì có chuyện U-Silk City có tận 13 tòa 50 tầng chứ :bash: chỉ có 2 tòa thôi


----------



## somrach1

MOD viet làm ơn đỗi lại nhanh nhanh đi... nhìn ngưa măt wa... .luôn luôn phã́i xem xet' forum viêt ra sao chư'.. .....


----------



## kt

SAIGON | Saigon Times Square | *39fl *| 165m | U/C
thêm *39fl*
----------------------------------------------------------

HANOI | Hanoi Plaza Hotel | 27fl | 27 fl | T/O
Đề nghị Mod thay 2 x 27fl fl *= 29fl | 30 fl*


----------



## dactrung

kt ơi,

Grand Plaza 27 tầng, theo như thông tin chính thức từ brochure của CBRE, đơn vị phân phối

Còn Times Square thì chưa rõ vì hiện vẫn còn đang vừa xây vừa điều chỉnh (ông nội Chu này thay đổi xoành xoạch)


----------



## kt

dactrung said:


> kt ơi,
> 
> Grand Plaza 27 tầng, theo như thông tin chính thức từ brochure của CBRE, đơn vị phân phối
> 
> Còn Times Square thì chưa rõ vì hiện vẫn còn đang vừa xây vừa điều chỉnh (ông nội Chu này thay đổi xoành xoạch)


Tờ Sài Gòn Giải Phóng nói là 30 tầng mà bác,để hôm nào tui ra tận chân nó đếm cho chính xác,thấy thằng này rất cao,không tin là 27 tầng :cheers:

http://www.baomoi.com/Home/DauTu-QuyHoach/sggp.org.vn/Cuoc-dua-tang-cao/4566987.epi


----------



## haikiller11

kt said:


> SAIGON | Saigon Times Square | *39fl *| 165m | U/C
> thêm *39fl*
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> HANOI | Hanoi Plaza Hotel | 27fl | 27 fl | T/O
> Đề nghị Mod thay 2 x 27fl fl *= 29fl | 30 fl*


tbh, kt đừng có xông xáo quá, HN plaza dưới 100m đó! hno:


----------



## kt

haikiller11 said:


> tbh, kt đừng có xông xáo quá, HN plaza dưới 100m đó! hno:


Không thể nào dưới 100m được,cái Apex Tower cao 27 tầng cũng cao 100m mà bác


----------



## haikiller11

kt said:


> Không thể nào dưới 100m được,cái Apex Tower cao 27 tầng cũng cao 100m mà bác


3 podiums, 27 storeys. Clear height là 2.7m như vậy 27 tầng là 72.9m 3 tầng podium ko thể đào ra 27.1m ko thể hno: 3 tầng dưới cùng ko có chuyện 9m 1 tầng!
Nếu ko tin là 1 tòa nhà 30 tầng dưới 100m thì xem các thành phố ở Mỹ có rất nhiều tòa nhà 40 tầng mà chỉ có 120m


----------



## kt

dactrung said:


> kt ơi,
> 
> *Grand Plaza 27 tầng*, theo như thông tin chính thức từ brochure của CBRE, đơn vị phân phối


Đây có thể là tin cũ,khi chưa xin nâng tầng,tin mới nhất nói cao 30 tầng đây bác ơi >>



> Thăm khách sạn “dát vàng” ở Hà Nội
> 
> afamily.vn - 5 giờ trước
> “Chúng tôi sử dụng rất nhiều vàng 24K để dát lên trần, tường và các họa tiết trang trí trong các phòng đặc biệt của khách sạn,” Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Lee Dae-Bong chia sẻ và khẳng định, đây sẽ là một trong những khách sạn dát nhiều vàng nhất trên thế giới. Tuy nhiên, vị chủ tịch không tiết lộ cụ thể khối lượng vàng đã sử dụng.
> 
> Tọa lạc tại 117 Trần Duy Hưng - một trong những vị trí đắc địa nhất của trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội mới, Khách sạn Grand Plaza Hà Nội nằm trong tổ hợp Trung tâm thương mại – Khách sạn cao cấp Grand Plaza, có tổng diện tích là 168.000m2 và số vốn đầu tư thực tế vượt quá gần gấp đôi con số ban đầu là 160 triệu USD.
> 
> Tổ hợp Grand Plaza Hà Nội được khởi công vào Lễ Giáng sinh năm 2006 sau khi Hà Nội tổ chức Hội nghị APEC và đối mặt với sự thiếu hụt trầm trọng các khách sạn cao cấp.
> 
> *Khách sạn 30 tầng*, gồm 607 phòng, các khu hội nghị, ẩm thực và giải trí cao cấp với lối kiến trúc pha trộn giữa Âu và Á, được đánh giá là một điểm nhấn trong quần thể các công trình cao tầng tại khu phía Tây Hà Nội.
> http://home.vnn.vn/tham_khach_san____dat_vang____o_ha_noi-50331648-642711731-0


----------



## dactrung

kt said:


> Tờ Sài Gòn Giải Phóng nói là 30 tầng mà bác,để hôm nào tui ra tận chân nó đếm cho chính xác,thấy thằng này rất cao,không tin là 27 tầng :cheers:
> 
> http://www.baomoi.com/Home/DauTu-QuyHoach/sggp.org.vn/Cuoc-dua-tang-cao/4566987.epi


trên 100m chứ

kt ơi, đừng đi nghe lời mấy ông nhà báo ấy. 

Mà muốn biết chính xác thì cần gì đếm, vào thẳng tòa nhà, hiên ngang hỏi: êh, tòa nhà của mày bao nhiêu, tao thuộc băng SSC đây. Trả lời mau không tao bắn....


----------



## haikiller11

CBRE là làm bên phân phối, như vậy có thể là 27 tầng office và 3 podiums phía dưới  Nó chỉ phân phối office thôi!
1 tòa nhà thiết kế vuông vức và sắc cạnh thì nhìn sẽ cao to hơn tòa nhà tròn trịa


----------



## kt

Bằng chứng nói *cao trên 100m* đây rồi nha :banana::banana::banana::banana:



> *Sắp trình làng khách sạn đẳng cấp.... 7 sao*
> 
> 21:53' 8/10/2009
> CB Richard Ellis Việt Nam (CBRE) cho biết, Grand Plaza - tổ hợp khách sạn 7 sao, trung tâm thương mại và văn phòng đẳng cấp quốc tế tại Hà Nội đang được khẩn trương hoàn thiện để "trình làng" ngay trong quý I/2010.
> 
> Phần đế từ tầng 1 đến tầng 4 của dự án Charmvit Plaza là trung tâm thương mại với các dịch vụ tiện ích như: siêu thị, nhà hàng ăn uống Á-Âu, câu lạc bộ chăm sóc sức khỏe...
> 
> Grand Plaza nằm ở khu đô thị mới phía Đông Nam đường Trần Duy Hưng, gần Siêu thị Big C Thăng Long và Trung tâm Hội nghị quốc gia, do Công ty Trách nhiệm hữu hạn Hanoi Plaza Hotel thuộc tập đoàn Charmvit (Hàn Quốc) làm chủ đầu tư, được khởi công xây dựng từ cuối năm 2007.
> 
> *Theo thiết kế, tổ hợp này cao 27 tầng với 2 tầng hầm có diện tích lên tới 15.000m2 và chiều cao trên 100m*. Phần đế từ tầng 1 đến tầng 4 là trung tâm thương mại với các dịch vụ tiện ích như: siêu thị, nhà hàng ăn uống Á-Âu, câu lạc bộ chăm sóc sức khỏe...
> 
> Từ tầng 5 đến tầng 27 sẽ xây dựng thành 2 tòa tháp. Một tòa tháp dành làm khách sạn có diện tích khoảng 47.6002 với 564 phòng đạt tiêu chuẩn 7 sao; riêng tầng 26 và 27 dùng làm nhà hàng cao cấp. Tòa nhà còn lại có diện tích 53.600m2 sẽ là văn phòng cho thuê hạng A theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế với diện tích mỗi sàn lên tới 1.800m2.
> 
> Ông Richard Leech, Giám đốc điều hành của CB Richard Ellis, đại lý tiếp thị cho thuê độc quyền tòa nhà này cho biết, tòa tháp văn phòng do Công ty Vinaconex R&D thiết kế với phong cách hiện đại, hạn chế tối đa cột trụ với chiều cao không gian 2,7m giúp cho văn phòng được bố trí thoáng và linh hoạt.
> 
> Với những bức tường kính đầy ấn tượng, đây là một trong những toà nhà văn phòng thông minh được xây theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, thân thiện với môi trường, thiết lập dấu ấn mới về thiết kế, xây dựng, quy mô và tính bền vững.
> 
> Tính đến thời điểm này, Grand Plaza không chỉ là tòa nhà văn phòng lớn nhất tại Hà Nội mà còn là tòa nhà văn phòng hạng A đầu tiên sẽ ra mắt trong năm 2010.
> http://www.landtoday.net/vn/tintuc/19767/index.aspx


----------



## haikiller11

Landtoday ~.~ mẹ ơi sao ko lên trực tiếp bên CBRE nhỉ  khách sạn 5 sao chứ ko phải 7 nhé.
http://cbrevietnam.com/office/loadpage.php?page=grand


----------



## kt

dactrung said:


> trên 100m chứ
> 
> kt ơi, đừng đi nghe lời mấy ông nhà báo ấy.
> 
> Mà muốn biết chính xác thì cần gì đếm, vào thẳng tòa nhà, hiên ngang hỏi: êh, tòa nhà của mày bao nhiêu, tao thuộc băng SSC đây. Trả lời mau không tao bắn....


Thật ra nhiều khi bọn nhà báo kiến thức về cao ốc,xây dựng lại không bằng anh em trong ssc này đâu,vì công dân ssc đam mê thực sự,còn bọn nhà báo viết cho có bài để nộp thôi :lol:


----------



## saigon2020

chẳng hạn như từng có 1 người viết bài gửi lên landtoday viết rằng dự án berjaya kì hòa bị hủy (dù có thể hủy thật,nhưng những tin tức này chưa chính thống),thế là landtoday tin theo và đăng lên,ngày hôm sau bi lãnh đạo berjaya trong saigon "chém" 1 nhát,landtoday lại đăng 1 bài cáo lỗi,thế mới biết báo việt nam^^^^

gì chứ tin tức lộn tùng xèo ở báo việt là chuyện thường,như cái benthanh twin,có báo đăng 55f,có báo đăng 50f,cái M&C có báo đăng 40f,báo khác đăng 42f,cái financial có báo đăng 269,có báo đăng 262m,.......mình đừng nên thấy báo đăng như thế nào mà tin như thế ấy,nên tin 1 nguồn nào đó xác thực từ công ty tư vấn,thiết kế,thầu......đáng tin hơn^^


----------



## kt

saigon2020 said:


> chẳng hạn như từng có 1 người viết bài gửi lên landtoday viết rằng dự án berjaya kì hòa bị hủy (dù có thể hủy thật,nhưng những tin tức này chưa chính thống),thế là landtoday tin theo và đăng lên,ngày hôm sau bi lãnh đạo berjaya trong saigon "chém" 1 nhát,landtoday lại đăng 1 bài cáo lỗi,thế mới biết báo việt nam^^^^
> 
> gì chứ tin tức lộn tùng xèo ở báo việt là chuyện thường,như cái benthanh twin,có báo đăng 55f,có báo đăng 50f,cái M&C có báo đăng 40f,báo khác đăng 42f,cái financial có báo đăng 269,có báo đăng 262m,.......mình đừng nên thấy báo đăng như thế nào mà tin như thế ấy,nên tin 1 nguồn nào đó xác thực từ công ty tư vấn,thiết kế,thầu......đáng tin hơn^^


Bọn nhà báo nó vào Google rùi search thấy thế nào là đăng thế ấy thôi,nhiều khi dự án nó xin nâng tầng từ bao giờ rồi mà vẫn tin cũ đăng lại,với lại nhà báo thì ở trường họ được đào tạo chính là viết lách sao cho câu chữ hay ho chứ họ có phải dân công trình,xây dựng đâu,bắt họ thì họ cũng chẳng đam mê cao ốc được,cái họ viết chỉ để loan tin liên quan ví dụ như khánh thành,khai trương hay tai nạn,còn chiều cao hay kiến trúc họ chỉ lấy nguồn bậy bạ tạm cho có thôi,không có nguồn chính thống

@saigon2020: Landtoday không phải là tờ báo,nó chỉ là trang tin vớ vẩn,lá cải thôi,giống thằng 24h.com.vn vậy,đó là trang tin tổng hợp,cóp nhặt linh tinh,thằng Landtoday chỉ được phép đưa tin hay đăng tin lại từ báo chí nhà nước hay các hãng truyền thông chứ không được phép tự biên tập tin tức,nó làm như vậy là phạm luật báo chí đó

_Trên trang web của Bitexco vẫn để tin là Benthanh Twin Tower cao 50 tầng


----------



## haikiller11

kt said:


> Bọn nhà báo nó vào Google rùi search thấy thế nào là đăng thế ấy thôi,nhiều khi dự án nó xin nâng tầng từ bao giờ rồi mà vẫn tin cũ đăng lại,với lại nhà báo thì ở trường họ được đào tạo chính là viết lách sao cho câu chữ hay ho chứ họ có phải dân công trình,xây dựng đâu,bắt họ thì họ cũng chẳng đam mê cao ốc được,cái họ viết chỉ để loan tin liên quan ví dụ như khánh thành,khai trương hay tai nạn,còn chiều cao hay kiến trúc họ chỉ lấy nguồn bậy bạ tạm cho có thôi,không có nguồn chính thống
> 
> @saigon2020: Landtoday không phải là tờ báo,nó chỉ là trang tin vớ vẩn,lá cải thôi,giống thằng 24h.com.vn vậy,đó là trang tin tổng hợp,cóp nhặt linh tinh,thằng Landtoday chỉ được phép đưa tin hay đăng tin lại từ báo chí nhà nước hay các hãng truyền thông chứ không được phép tự biên tập tin tức,nó làm như vậy là phạm luật báo chí đó
> *
> _Trên trang web của Bitexco vẫn để tin là Benthanh Twin Tower cao 50 tầng*


50 chưa tính podium  coi lại nhé 
anyway, trên Bitexco tin rất rất cũ


----------



## kt

@:Saigoneseguy, vanboy2, dhuwman, NihonKitty 
--------------------------------------------------
Cần Close hoặc gỡ bỏ thread này trong projects
Over 90 Website About Apartment, new Town at Viet Nam 
>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1220067


----------



## ukiyo

kt said:


> @:Saigoneseguy, vanboy2, dhuwman, NihonKitty
> --------------------------------------------------
> Cần Close hoặc gỡ bỏ thread này trong projects
> Over 90 Website About Apartment, new Town at Viet Nam
> >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1220067


Thanks


----------



## haikiller11

NihonKitty said:


> Thanks


Do ya understand what he said???? :\


----------



## saigon2020

haikiller11 said:


> Do ya understand what he said???? :\


:lol::lol:


----------



## ukiyo

haikiller11 said:


> Do ya understand what he said???? :\


No, but I could see the link is spam.


----------



## kt

NihonKitty said:


> No, but I could see the link is spam.


Thanks NihonKitty,you are a Japanese beautiful girl and a Moderators professional


----------



## haikiller11

kt said:


> Thanks NihonKitty,you are a Japanese beautiful girl and a Moderators professional


beautiful Jap gal and pro Mod (Mod with no "*S*") :lol:
Check ur grammar again :lol:


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

haikiller11 said:


> beautiful Jap gal and pro Mod (Mod with no "*S*") :lol:
> Check ur grammar again :lol:


The hidden meaning of KT's...Moderators professional (one) girls! :lol::lol:


----------



## kt

@:Saigoneseguy, vanboy2, dhuwman, NihonKitty 
------------------------------------------------------
What do you think about this thread in projects? 
Close ? or remove to skybar ? Thank you!

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1223099


----------



## FRESH AIR

saigon2020 said:


> chẳng hạn như từng có 1 người viết bài gửi lên landtoday viết rằng dự án berjaya kì hòa bị hủy (dù có thể hủy thật,nhưng những tin tức này chưa chính thống),thế là landtoday tin theo và đăng lên,ngày hôm sau bi lãnh đạo berjaya trong saigon "chém" 1 nhát,landtoday lại đăng 1 bài cáo lỗi,thế mới biết báo việt nam^^^^
> 
> gì chứ tin tức lộn tùng xèo ở báo việt là chuyện thường,như cái benthanh twin,có báo đăng 55f,có báo đăng 50f,cái M&C có báo đăng 40f,báo khác đăng 42f,cái financial có báo đăng 269,có báo đăng 262m,.......mình đừng nên thấy báo đăng như thế nào mà tin như thế ấy,nên tin 1 nguồn nào đó xác thực từ công ty tư vấn,thiết kế,thầu......đáng tin hơn^^


Báo Ziệt Nôm bén lé cải, củ chuối zới dưa leo hok thoai, kí chiên mục hép dữn nhứt mí tớ béo nài lờ: góc nhỏ to, chiện ấy thế lèo... là đọc dc thoai :lol:


----------



## nguyenquocduct

Theo em biết thì Vincom Eco City sẽ gồm : 11 blocks chung cư trong đó 3 blocks 35 tầng,7 blocks 33 tầng và 1 block 30 tầng.


----------



## kt

HANOI | Vietinbank Tower | 68fl | ???m | Approved 
>> Sửa lại là :
HANOI | Vietinbank Tower | 68fl | *48fl | Prep*

_Chú thích_ : Prep : viết tắt,nghĩa là chuẩn bị


----------



## haikiller11

DANANG | Novotel Hàn River | 32 fl | *155m* | U/C
DANANG | Azura | *34* fl | U/C
SAIGON | Saigon Times Square | *39fl *| *163.5m* | U/C
SAIGON | Cinco Plaza | 35 fl | *135m* | U/C


----------



## ducphu

haikiller11 said:


> DANANG | Novotel Hàn River | 32 fl | *155m* | U/C
> DANANG | Azura | *34* fl | U/C
> SAIGON | Saigon Times Square | *39fl *| *163.5m* | U/C
> SAIGON | Cinco Plaza | 35 fl | *135m* | U/C


Thank you, haikiller!!!


----------



## kt

Đề nghị Mod đóng cửa một số thread này vô thời hạn,đợi có thông tin tích cực,sẽ mở khóa thì tốt,thanks

Saigon Centre 66 & 88f
PVN tower 102f
Lotter Thuthiem 120f
Vanphu victoria 80f


----------



## kt

SAIGON | Vincom Center | 28fl | *T/O *

>> *Completed*


----------



## nguyenquocduct

kt said:


> SAIGON | Vincom Center | 28fl | *T/O *
> 
> >> *Completed*


Ủa sao bây h mới Complete vậy bác ?


----------



## kt

nguyenquocduct said:


> Ủa sao bây h mới Complete vậy bác ?


Cái này khó giải thích qúa,bác phải theo dõi forum thường xuyên hơn thì sẽ biết thôi

Nhưng tui có thể nói qua qua thế này,thật ra thằng Vincom Center này khai trương lâu rồi,và cơ bản hoàn thành lâu rồi,khi đó mod thay chữ T/O bằng chữ COMPLETED nhưng một số mem có ý kiến là mod ghi như vậy là sai vì đằng sau Vincom vẫn đang hoàn thiện nốt,thế là mod lại đổi từ Completed thành T/O và kể từ đó đến nay qúa lâu rồi vẫn để là T/O có lẽ không biết bao giờ mới thay đổi cho công trình này hoàn thành nữa

Một trường hợp nữa là Hanoi Plaza Hotel thấy mod ghi là Completed kể ra ghi thế cũng ko sai vì cơ bản thằng này đã khai trương và hoàn thiện nhưng nếu làm như Vincom thì chưa thể ghi là Completed được vì hiện nay tháp Grand Plaza phía sau vẫn chưa xong,đang nát ốp gạch tường,nếu bác muốn chứng minh,ta sẽ chụp ảnh cho xem,nhưng ko sao,ghi thế nào cũng được


----------



## kt

vanboy2 said:


> Bạn ở Huế mà sao cái IP lại nằm tận Hà Nội vậy.Thôi đi nghĩ mát đi.


IP nằm ở Hà Nội không nói lên điều gì qúa ghê gớm đâu,không có nghĩa đó 100% sẽ là người Hà Nội,có thể đó là mem Huế,ra Hà Nội chơi thì sao? Điều quan trọng là giọng điệu của thằng khachhanoi,hay HaNoiKing,BacNeCon... qúa khiêu khích,đọc mà thấy mắc ói,rõ ràng đó là châm chọc,phá hoại rồi,đúng như Saigon2020 và Giangpro đã có lần từng nói,sự núp bóng,ném đá giấu tay thật nhục nhã và đáng khinh bỉ,ít nhất nó làm anh em mất đoàn kết và gây ra căng thẳng không đáng có,các mem,ai có khúc mích gì thì hãy chém thẳng mặt như Chinatown hay Coolink ấy,không cần phải dùng nick ảo đâu,nếu mất công điều tra thì ra ai ngay,nhưng thấy việc đó trẻ con và vô ích qúa,trong khi một số người lao động xây dựng phát triển forum thì lại xuất hiện một số kẻ phá hoại,ủng hộ mod hãy ban nick thẳng tay những tên này


----------



## saigon2020

kt said:


> *IP nằm ở Hà Nội không nói lên điều gì qúa ghê gớm đâu,không có nghĩa đó 100% sẽ là người Hà Nội,có thể đó là mem Huế,ra Hà Nội chơi thì sao?* Điều quan trọng là giọng điệu của thằng khachhanoi,hay HaNoiKing,BacNeCon... qúa khiêu khích,đọc mà thấy mắc ói,rõ ràng đó là châm chọc,phá hoại rồi,đúng như Saigon2020 và Giangpro đã có lần từng nói,*sự núp bóng,ném đá giấu tay thật nhục nhã và đáng khinh bỉ*,ít nhất nó làm anh em mất đoàn kết và gây ra căng thẳng không đáng có,các mem,ai có khúc mích gì thì hãy chém thẳng mặt như Chinatown hay Coolink ấy,không cần phải dùng nick ảo đâu,nếu mất công điều tra thì ra ai ngay,nhưng thấy việc đó trẻ con và vô ích qúa,trong khi một số người lao động xây dựng phát triển forum thì lại xuất hiện một số kẻ phá hoại,ủng hộ mod hãy ban nick thẳng tay những tên này


dễ đụng chạm quá :cheers::cheers::cheers:giỡn thôi,hehe,nhưng có 1 vấn đề khiến tui phải suy đoán đó là giọng điệu và cách nói chuyện của tên phá rối này rất quen,dễ dàng nhận ra,nhưng thôi,chuyện đã qua rồi thì không nên nhắc lại nữa,dù sao nó cũng bi brig rồi,tui muốn duy trì sự bình yên và vui vẻ trên toàn bộ forum^^^^^^^

chuyện financial và lotte có sticky hay không thật ra tui cũng chẳng để tâm mấy,vì dù sao vẻ đẹp của financial cũng đã được việt nam và thế giới thừa nhận,đó mới là điều quan trọng,đừng để hiểu nhầm được sticky chỉ để khoe khoang,mà nên hiểu là sticky là để làm công bằng giá trị nghệ thuât nào đó mà nó được mọi người thừa nhận,tui muốn thế kia:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

White Bear said:


> ta nghĩ mod xóa cm của ta trong này, nhưng ta đâu có hằn học... và cháu mới là người ko hiểu đầu cua tai nheo. Cháu đọc Vân Dung nhưng phần kết lại là thần thoại Hy Lạp :lol: Với lại nhiều khí cháu ignore nhiều mem quá, nên người cần đọc tiểu thuyết có đầu có đuôi là cháo, là cháo đó, ko phải là ông :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ùm,... tại ko hiểu rõ ý KT lắm :cheers:


What's Vân Dung...novelist,writer,poet..?? với những cách xưng hô xỗ xược như trên thì không cần tốn nhiều lời với kẻ này thêm nữa.hno:


----------



## popcorn69

Kim Dung whitebear ơi


----------



## White Bear

khicantoiseyeu said:


> What's Vân Dung...novelist,writer,poet..?? với những cách xưng hô xỗ xược như trên thì không cần tốn nhiều lời với kẻ này thêm nữa.hno:


ignore minh di... xin ban do, pleasee 
thank you :banana:


----------



## kt

@mod:
Please edit new name this thread,thanks

HANOI | Times Square Complex | Pre 
*HANOI | Times Square Complex |* *U/C*


----------



## coolink

thiệt không ngờ whitebear này suốt ngày hằn học, chửi nhau, chính tri, quảng bá văn hoá đồi trụy không biết control và kiểm điểm, đi tới đâu gây sự tới đó, trong thread thế này mà cũng cãi nhau thật là hết ý, 

bạn khisanseyeu nữa rảnh không có gì làm suốt ngày bóp bóp mấy cái nút ignore

còn bạn kt mê kiến trúc thì để ý nhìn hình thôi, phải tranh giành từng con số, từng cái chữ đê nay đổi này, mai đổi kia, đổi nhiều qúa xấu hết cả buildings,


----------



## kt

coolink said:


> còn bạn kt mê kiến trúc thì để ý nhìn hình thôi, phải tranh giành từng con số, từng cái chữ đê nay đổi này, mai đổi kia, đổi nhiều qúa xấu hết cả buildings,


Ý bác cu-lin là sao,tui không hiểu,tui vẫn theo dõi mọi diễn biến của buildings mà,nhiều lúc chỉ là chụp update tiến độ thôi chứ ko phải chụp nghệ thuật nên ko cần thay đổi tư thế,hay góc chụp


----------



## pttd

Đọc cái thread này thấy tội nghiệp mod. 

... Nay đòi đổi cái này, mai đòi thay cái kia. Hôm qua post 29 tầng, hôm nay đòi đổi lại 30, ngày mai không chừng chỉ còn 18... Lúc thì đòi sticky cho bằng được, chán thì lại yêu cầu gỡ ngay xuống cho ta... Ông A nói là màu xanh vì thằng D bảo vậy, ông B nhất định là màu trắng vì thằng E nói thế... Ông C thề sống thề chết cái đó màu cà phê sữa vì...

Tội nghiệp mod!

Tất cả các công trình dù xấu dù đẹp dù cao dù thấp sau khi hoàn thành sẽ chẳng mấy ai quan tâm đến nó nữa. Mà một khi khi đã quan tâm tới thì sticky hay không sticky cũng tìm cho ra, dù 29 tầng/100 mét hay 30 tầng/90 mét cũng không để tâm tới. “Proposed”, “u/c”, “completed” – who cares?

Tại sao không trách những người chưa từng đặt chân tới t/p đó mà đi lập thread cho t/p đó mặc dù mem ở t/p cho là không cần thiết? Tại sao không trách những kẻ tơm tớp, không biết trời cao đất dày, vác chuông vỡ đi đánh xứ người – để thiên hạ chửi cho? Tại sao không trách những người lập ba cái thread vớ vẩn, poll nọ poll kia, so đo hơn thiệt.

Tại sao không tự trách mình?


----------



## kt

pttd said:


> Đọc cái thread này thấy tội nghiệp mod.
> 
> ... Nay đòi đổi cái này, mai đòi thay cái kia. Hôm qua post 29 tầng, hôm nay đòi đổi lại 30, ngày mai không chừng chỉ còn 18... Lúc thì đòi sticky cho bằng được, chán thì lại yêu cầu gỡ ngay xuống cho ta... Ông A nói là màu xanh vì thằng D bảo vậy, ông B nhất định là màu trắng vì thằng E nói thế... Ông C thề sống thề chết cái đó màu cà phê sữa vì...
> 
> Tội nghiệp mod!
> 
> Tất cả các công trình dù xấu dù đẹp dù cao dù thấp sau khi hoàn thành sẽ chẳng mấy ai quan tâm đến nó nữa. Mà một khi khi đã quan tâm tới thì sticky hay không sticky cũng tìm cho ra, dù 29 tầng/100 mét hay 30 tầng/90 mét cũng không để tâm tới. “Proposed”, “u/c”, “completed” – who cares?
> 
> Tại sao không trách những người chưa từng đặt chân tới t/p đó mà đi lập thread cho t/p đó mặc dù mem ở t/p cho là không cần thiết? Tại sao không trách những kẻ tơm tớp, không biết trời cao đất dày, vác chuông vỡ đi đánh xứ người – để thiên hạ chửi cho? Tại sao không trách những người lập ba cái thread vớ vẩn, poll nọ poll kia, so đo hơn thiệt.
> 
> Tại sao không tự trách mình?


Bạn nói vậy chứng tỏ bạn chẳng hiểu gì cả,mod được bầu ra để làm gì? Ngoài những việc đó,nếu các member khác mà tự điều chỉnh được title sai trái hoặc lỗi thời của tiêu đề thread thì chẳng nhờ mod làm gì cả,con người ta thấy sai mà chịu sửa là người tiến bộ,thấy sai mà cố chấp,hoặc ko biết là đúng hay sai nữa thì qúa bảo thủ và vô cảm (kt có sao nói vậy,phát biểu từ thực tế,chứ ko vu khống hay đặt điều)


----------



## pttd

kt said:


> Bạn nói vậy chứng tỏ bạn chẳng hiểu gì ca...


Well said! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Google the term “moderator” and you know (I hope) why I said “Well said”. By the way, you are missing the point. Totally!

Ciao


----------



## coolink

kt said:


> Bạn nói vậy chứng tỏ bạn chẳng hiểu gì cả,mod được bầu ra để làm gì? Ngoài những việc đó,nếu các member khác mà tự điều chỉnh được title sai trái hoặc lỗi thời của tiêu đề thread thì chẳng nhờ mod làm gì cả,con người ta thấy sai mà chịu sửa là người tiến bộ,thấy sai mà cố chấp,hoặc ko biết là đúng hay sai nữa thì qúa bảo thủ và vô cảm (kt có sao nói vậy,phát biểu từ thực tế,chứ ko vu khống hay đặt điều)


sai 
mod được bầu ra để xóa posts của ta, vì ta chuyện nói toàn chuyện lung linh, dí dỏm, dễ thương

còn chuyện điều chỉnh là do các em chế ra threads không suy nghĩ đắn đo trước sau, post càng, post bậy, post để tăng posts


----------



## haikiller11

Kệ đi kt ơi, SG cũng có cả đám ghi sai, ghi thiếu, Đà Nẵng cũng vậy, có ai kêu ca đâu :\\

Để ta VD nhé: cái khách sạn gì đó ở DN 32fl, 155m thiếu 155m, ko ai đòi thêm vô, Sunrise 1 năm nay nó thiếu tùm lum cũng ko ai đòi thêm, Riviera 18block 40fl, k=cũng ko ai đòi thêm cái số 18 vô, M&C Plaza 195m ko ai đòi thêm vô, nhiều cái proposed đang làm móng nữa :lol: kệ đi


----------



## kt

coolink said:


> sai
> mod được bầu ra để xóa posts của ta, vì ta chuyện nói toàn chuyện lung linh, dí dỏm, dễ thương
> 
> còn chuyện điều chỉnh là do các em chế ra threads không suy nghĩ đắn đo trước sau, post càng, post bậy, post để tăng posts


Bác Cu Li nói có phần sai rồi,ví dụ nhé một dự án trước khi khởi công nó ghi 30 tầng,ai đó lập thread,sau khi khởi công nó xin nâng tầng lên 40,như vậy thread phải sửa thôi,bác có để ý cái thread Burj Dubai 828m 162 tầng không? Các mod thay title của nó đến mấy lần,cho đúng với thực tế đó


----------



## kt

haikiller11 said:


> Kệ đi kt ơi, SG cũng có cả đám ghi sai, ghi thiếu, Đà Nẵng cũng vậy, có ai kêu ca đâu :\\
> 
> Để ta VD nhé: cái khách sạn gì đó ở DN 32fl, 155m thiếu 155m, ko ai đòi thêm vô, Sunrise 1 năm nay nó thiếu tùm lum cũng ko ai đòi thêm, Riviera 18block 40fl, k=cũng ko ai đòi thêm cái số 18 vô, M&C Plaza 195m ko ai đòi thêm vô, nhiều cái proposed đang làm móng nữa :lol: kệ đi


Oke! Men,good bro !


----------



## coolink

ta không quan trọng building cao bao nhiêu mét và bao nhiêu tầng........ta chỉ cần biết building nào có người quen mai này có thể dẫn ta vào tham quan miễn phí......chấm hết


----------



## kt

coolink said:


> ta không quan trọng building cao bao nhiêu mét và bao nhiêu tầng........ta chỉ cần biết building nào có người quen mai này có thể dẫn ta vào tham quan miễn phí......chấm hết


Vậy bác "Cùn lin" hãy làm quen với Jimmyfa và Vitdet đi,hai người đó là chùm bất động sản,họ sở hữu rất nhiều căn hộ và văn phòng tại FT,Keangnam và SG pearl...


----------



## quetoi_hp

Mem 2 miền dạo này chỉ nhìn nhau chứ không chào hỏi nhau nữa à? không thấy commend vào Thớt của nhau nữa, có mấy cái Thớt chung thì cãi, chửi nhau ì xèo lên. may mà viết tiếng Việt, chứ viết tiếng anh thì bọn quốc tế nó cười cho thúi mũi


----------



## popcorn69

Có người thì ko quan tâm đến đúng sai thế nào ,thích sao cũng được kiểu "cha chung ko ai khóc ", nhưng có những người tâm huyết ,nhiệt tình nên họ muốn mọi thứ phải đúng như nó phải thế .. ko có gì là "lắm chuyện hay "kêu ca" cả ...mod được bầu ra để điều hành diễn đàn , lắng nghe ý kiến của member cho nên ko có chuyện mods khó chịu vì phải nghe góp ý cả , có lẽ đây cũng là 1 kinh nghiệm nhỏ cho mod trong công việc ngoài đời thực của mình ...


----------



## coolink

nhiệt huyết cũng có năm bảy đường...........update, ngồi plan ra thành phố, theo dõi tin tức, mong cho cao ốc xây lên cao.................còn nó cao bao nhiêu theo từng con số thì ta nghĩ chẳng quan trọng vì chẳng ai theo dõi mấy cái này mà người ta quan trong là nó hoàn thành hay không

nếu nó là 40 tầng mà ghi 10 tầng thì ta nghĩ nên có ý kiến.........chứ còn hơn thua vài tầng vài mét mà cứ thay đổi thì ta nghĩ mất thời giờ.


----------



## somrach1

hi coolink


----------



## kt

HANOI | Times Square Complex | *U/C*
Em sexy "Tham sờ que" đã được U/C,Thanks :cheers2: (trà đá)


----------



## FRESH AIR

pttd said:


> Đọc cái thread này thấy tội nghiệp mod.
> 
> ... Nay đòi đổi cái này, mai đòi thay cái kia. Hôm qua post 29 tầng, hôm nay đòi đổi lại 30, ngày mai không chừng chỉ còn 18... Lúc thì đòi sticky cho bằng được, chán thì lại yêu cầu gỡ ngay xuống cho ta... Ông A nói là màu xanh vì thằng D bảo vậy, ông B nhất định là màu trắng vì thằng E nói thế... Ông C thề sống thề chết cái đó màu cà phê sữa vì...
> 
> Tội nghiệp mod!
> 
> Tất cả các công trình dù xấu dù đẹp dù cao dù thấp sau khi hoàn thành sẽ chẳng mấy ai quan tâm đến nó nữa. Mà một khi khi đã quan tâm tới thì sticky hay không sticky cũng tìm cho ra, dù 29 tầng/100 mét hay 30 tầng/90 mét cũng không để tâm tới. “Proposed”, “u/c”, “completed” – who cares?
> 
> Tại sao không trách những người chưa từng đặt chân tới t/p đó mà đi lập thread cho t/p đó mặc dù mem ở t/p cho là không cần thiết? Tại sao không trách những kẻ tơm tớp, không biết trời cao đất dày, vác chuông vỡ đi đánh xứ người – để thiên hạ chửi cho? Tại sao không trách những người lập ba cái thread vớ vẩn, poll nọ poll kia, so đo hơn thiệt.
> 
> Tại sao không tự trách mình?


Đồng ý, chúng ta tự có ý thức bản thân, ko ỷ lại, dựa dẫm, cứ kêu gào người khác. 
Chúng ta nên wan tâm những vấn đề mang tính vĩ mô, đừng quá chi li đến từng con số, từng đơn vị, nó không vẽ nên được một nét đẹp. Cái gì thật sự khác biệt hãy yêu cầu thay đổi


----------



## FRESH AIR

giangpro said:


> Nói chuyện có tính xây dựng tí đi mấy bạn
> Theo tớ Lotte center HN lên sticky là xứng đáng , ko phải bàn cãi.
> Lotte cao ngang FT , kiến trúc cũng ổn , nếu nói ko lên stick được vì xấu hơn FT thì hài quá , vì xấu đẹp tùy người. Hơn nữa Lotte đang xây ầm ầm , sắp xong móng rồi.
> Cái Vietinbank chưa có gì thì cứ hạ xuống đi , bao giờ có xây dựng hãng hay.
> Dự án kiểu như Rivera Point đó HN cũng có mấy cái , nhưng mấy dự án đó lên stick thì hài quá lol
> 
> p/s : nếu có luật đàng hoàng , chỉ supertall mới dc stick thì anh em HN ko bao giờ nói nhiều , đằng này....


Chả stick làm chi, cái nào quan trọng tự động nhiều ng wan tâm thôi

Cái Riviera Point Stick lúc nào, nhưng giangpro bảo cái dự án đó bình thường thì nói bậy rồi, xét trên phạm vi cả nc thì những dự án như thế ko bao nhiêu
Với 18 block 40 tầng trên khu đất 12ha, hơn 3,000 căn hộ, phần khối đế hiện đại, kết nối vào khu phố Tài chính PMH, khu Hồ Bán Nguyệt, nó thực sự thuộc về vị trí vàng...Đây là dự án do Keppel thực hiện, chẳng có cái dự án nào của Keppel ko coi dc cả
Muốn so sánh một dự án hã đặt nó vào quy hoạch tổng thể và tiềm năng trong tương lai, đừng có nhìn wa hình mà nói lung tung

Trong ngữ cảnh so sánh trên Giangpro lấy mấy cái tái định cư Thủ Thiêm mà so sánh
Bỏ hết stick đi cho công bằng theo như "nguyện zọng" của các mem thích yêu cầu

Đặt trường hợp các bạn là Mod, suốt ngày cứ nghe than phiền này nọ thì có hài lòng chăng, thật trẻ con...


----------



## kt

deleted


----------



## giangpro

FRESH AIR said:


> Chả stick làm chi, cái nào quan trọng tự động nhiều ng wan tâm thôi
> 
> Cái Riviera Point Stick lúc nào, nhưng giangpro bảo cái dự án đó bình thường thì nói bậy rồi, xét trên phạm vi cả nc thì những dự án như thế ko bao nhiêu
> Với 18 block 40 tầng trên khu đất 12ha, hơn 3,000 căn hộ, phần khối đế hiện đại, kết nối vào khu phố Tài chính PMH, khu Hồ Bán Nguyệt, nó thực sự thuộc về vị trí vàng...Đây là dự án do Keppel thực hiện, chẳng có cái dự án nào của Keppel ko coi dc cả
> Muốn so sánh một dự án hã đặt nó vào quy hoạch tổng thể và tiềm năng trong tương lai, đừng có nhìn wa hình mà nói lung tung
> 
> Trong ngữ cảnh so sánh trên Giangpro lấy mấy cái tái định cư Thủ Thiêm mà so sánh
> Bỏ hết stick đi cho công bằng theo như "nguyện zọng" của các mem thích yêu cầu
> 
> Đặt trường hợp các bạn là Mod, suốt ngày cứ nghe than phiền này nọ thì có hài lòng chăng, thật trẻ con...


Sao ta mệt với mấy bạn thế nhở 
Tóm lại thế này :
Dự án Riviera đo chưa dc sticky , nhưng mà tớ đang nói chuyện với bạn Hải Hoàng , bạn đó bảo cái Riviera đó xứng đáng dc stick hơn Lotte center Hanoi , bạn hiểu chứ , đó là lí do mà tớ đưa cái riveira vào câu chuyện mà bạn vừa quote lại , bạn nên đọc kỹ trước khi post bài 
Tớ biết cái riviera này quy mô lớn , vị trý đẹp , nhưng mà nó cũng same same với Usilk city ( 15 blocks từ 25 đến 50 fl ) , Cleve ( 15 blocks 36 fl ) ,Royal city , Eco city thoai , nên nếu như stick cái này thì hơi hài hước lol

Vì thế mà mình với cần nói rõ , cần quy định rõ cao bao nhiêu , đẹp hay ko thì sticky , và đó là cv của mod , mod được chỉ định điều hành 4rom là để làm những cái như vậy. Còn về quy mô hay chiều cao , vốn đầu tư , vị trý của FT và Lotte là gần giống nhau , thậm chí Lotte còn nhỉnh hơn , vậy mà FT stick , lotte thì ko , nên mình thắc mắc và có ý kiến , mod ok thì ok , còn ko thì thoai , chứ mình ko kiến nghị với mấy bạn , ok?

Việc stick hay ko , thay đổi title là việc của mod , nhưng mod ko để ý hoặc ko nắm rõ những công trình ngoài HN hay cả ở Saigon là điều đương nhiên , và sinh ra cái thread này là hoàn toàn cần thiết , và những mem bỏ công sức ra nhắc nhở mod là đáng trân trọng , đừng nghĩ ng ta đòi hỏi thế này thế khác , thay cái title thì ng ta cũng chả có cái lợi lộc gì , tất cả là vì nhiệt tình với 4rom mà thôi. Còn mấy việc này , vốn dĩ là việc của mod , sinh ra cái thread này hỗ trợ mod rất nhiều , vì mod gần như chả phải để ý gì , chỉ cần vào đây đọc và thực hiện chức năng của mình....

thoai ta ko nói nhiều , đi về ăn cơm thôi.


----------



## haikiller11

:\ tui ở đây ko phải tranh cãi dự án nào lớn hơn :\ nhưng so về size thì thấy rồi đó!
Mệt quá đi, chỉ có cái sticky mà cũng phải cãi lộn rồi giờ lan ra tùm lum!


----------



## FRESH AIR

giangpro said:


> Sao ta mệt với mấy bạn thế nhở
> Tóm lại thế này :
> Dự án Riviera đo chưa dc sticky , nhưng mà tớ đang nói chuyện với bạn Hải Hoàng , bạn đó bảo cái Riviera đó xứng đáng dc stick hơn Lotte center Hanoi , bạn hiểu chứ , đó là lí do mà tớ đưa cái riveira vào câu chuyện mà bạn vừa quote lại , bạn nên đọc kỹ trước khi post bài
> Tớ biết cái riviera này quy mô lớn , vị trý đẹp , nhưng mà nó cũng same same với Usilk city ( 15 blocks từ 25 đến 50 fl ) , Cleve ( 15 blocks 36 fl ) ,Royal city , Eco city thoai , nên nếu như stick cái này thì hơi hài hước lol
> 
> Vì thế mà mình với cần nói rõ , cần quy định rõ cao bao nhiêu , đẹp hay ko thì sticky , và đó là cv của mod , mod được chỉ định điều hành 4rom là để làm những cái như vậy. Còn về quy mô hay chiều cao , vốn đầu tư , vị trý của FT và Lotte là gần giống nhau , thậm chí Lotte còn nhỉnh hơn , vậy mà FT stick , lotte thì ko , nên mình thắc mắc và có ý kiến , mod ok thì ok , còn ko thì thoai , chứ mình ko kiến nghị với mấy bạn , ok?
> 
> Việc stick hay ko , thay đổi title là việc của mod , nhưng mod ko để ý hoặc ko nắm rõ những công trình ngoài HN hay cả ở Saigon là điều đương nhiên , và sinh ra cái thread này là hoàn toàn cần thiết , và những mem bỏ công sức ra nhắc nhở mod là đáng trân trọng , đừng nghĩ ng ta đòi hỏi thế này thế khác , thay cái title thì ng ta cũng chả có cái lợi lộc gì , tất cả là vì nhiệt tình với 4rom mà thôi. Còn mấy việc này , vốn dĩ là việc của mod , sinh ra cái thread này hỗ trợ mod rất nhiều , vì mod gần như chả phải để ý gì , chỉ cần vào đây đọc và thực hiện chức năng của mình....
> 
> thoai ta ko nói nhiều , đi về ăn cơm thôi.


Hai người nuôi chung đàn cừu, 1 ng lo đếm xem tăng được bao nhiêu con, ng còn lại thì xem con nào rụng lông. Ta ko thích tranh cãi (cái này ko gọi lài tranh luận vì nó chả có giá trị đóng góp gì), nên dừng ở đây, ai thích nói gì cứ tiếp tục, rõ chán.


----------



## quetoi_hp

pro dào nay chiu ở nhà ôm gấu bông và nữ công gia chánh chứ không chịu tham gia SSC nữa àh? đúng vậy, phụ nữ phải đảm đang như vậy mới dễ lấy chồng. xin chúc mừng


----------



## kt

quetoi_hp said:


> pro dào nay chiu ở nhà ôm gấu bông và nữ công gia chánh chứ không chịu tham gia SSC nữa àh? đúng vậy, *phụ nữ* phải đảm đang như vậy mới dễ lấy chồng. xin chúc mừng


:lol:


----------



## kt

Vietinbank đang on hold (bị treo) lại được đứng trên đầu thằng Lotte


----------



## HarryPham

mod ơi đề nghị đổi dùm cái này nha

*Peacok* Marina City-->*Peacock* Marina City


----------



## haikiller11

HarryPham said:


> mod ơi đề nghị đổi dùm cái này nha
> 
> *Peacok* Marina City-->*Peacock* Marina City


keep dreaming :lol: Cái thread Đà Nẳng mấy tháng rùi cũng có sửa đâu


----------



## HarryPham

haikiller11 said:


> keep dreaming :lol: Cái thread Đà Nẳng mấy tháng rùi cũng có sửa đâu


oh ra thế :lol:

hảo vọng :nuts:


----------



## kt

HarryPham said:


> mod ơi đề nghị đổi dùm cái này nha
> 
> *Peacok* Marina City-->*Peacock* Marina City


Thêm chữ Proposal vào đằng sau nữa


----------



## saigoncbd

mod đổi dùm cái này
SAIGON|Ma Lang Complex|40fl|Prepare
GS Metrocity Nhabe | 60fl+ | Propose
thành
SAIGON | Ma Lang Complex | 40fl | Prepare
SAIGON | GS Metrocity Nhabe | 60fl+ | Propose


----------



## saigoncbd

cho mềnh hỏi
*Stalemate* là gì vậy?


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

sticky >> *Lotte*

Stalemate chắc là hiểu đúng ý >> *Bế tắc* or trục trặc _(vì 1 lý do nào đấy...tài chính,giấy phép ..etc)_


----------



## saigon2020

saigoncbd said:


> mod đổi dùm cái này
> SAIGON|Ma Lang Complex|40fl|Prepare
> GS Metrocity Nhabe | 60fl+ | Propose
> thành
> SAIGON | Ma Lang Complex | 40fl | Prepare
> SAIGON | GS Metrocity Nhabe | 60fl+ | Propose


cho mình hỏi,thông tin gs metrocity 60 tầng ở đâu ra thế


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

Có lẽ nó nằm trong quần thể Khu đô thị mới GS Metrocity Nhà Bè. _(không tìm thấy thông tin về cái 60fl )_

http://www.bantinnhadat.vn/quan-ly-kien-truc-khu-do-thi-moi-gs-metrocity-nha-be_248.html

http://khudothimoi.com/khudothi/gsmetrocity.html


----------



## kt

@mod: pleasa edit this title thread,thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288665
>> *VUNG TAU | Sailing building 1 | 36F | U/C*


----------



## ducphu

@mod, Sports hall is now completed, change status pls

*DANANG | Sports Hall | Completed*


----------



## ducphu

kt said:


> Góp ý:
> -Mod nên sắp xếp lại forum cho logic,phần project có thể tách làm hai là:
> 1. Projects U/C
> 2. Projects Proposal
> 
> Khi nào có dự án nào bên proposal thành under construction thì mod sẽ move sang bên U/C


Ý tưởng này thì hay đấy, nhưng mod sẽ bận bịu hơn với việc move qua move lại, chưa chắc mod đã đồng ý:lol:


----------



## saigon2020

ducphu said:


> Ý tưởng này thì hay đấy, nhưng mod sẽ bận bịu hơn với việc move qua move lại, chưa chắc mod đã đồng ý:lol:


với lại nhiều khi tiêu chí khởi công còn mập mờ và lung tung lắm,nhiều khu đất rào lại đem 1 vài cái máy vô mới nhìn tưởng khởi công,nhưng lại ngâm 1 thời gian,rồi lâu lâu tự nhiên thêm cái máy nữa,tưởng như khởi động lại rồi treo tiếp,nên rốt cuộc mấy dự án kiểu như thế chẳng biết để bên topic nàohno:hno:


----------



## steppe2205

saigon2020 said:


> với lại nhiều khi tiêu chí khởi công còn mập mờ và lung tung lắm,nhiều khu đất rào lại đem 1 vài cái máy vô mới nhìn tưởng khởi công,nhưng lại ngâm 1 thời gian,rồi lâu lâu tự nhiên thêm cái máy nữa,tưởng như khởi động lại rồi treo tiếp,nên rốt cuộc mấy dự án kiểu như thế chẳng biết để bên topic nàohno:hno:


Những dự án như thế thì được 1 lúc mem sẽ chán, sẽ chìm sâu, đến khi có động tĩnh thì lại ngoi lên đc 1 lúc rồi lại chìm nghỉm :nuts:. Nên thiết nghĩ chả cần phải move qua move lại làm gì


----------



## steppe2205

Thêm thông số cho Novotel của ĐN:

DANANG | Novotel Hàn River | 32 fl | U/C
--> DANANG | Novotel Han River | *38 fl* | *155 m* | U/C


----------



## kt

Những dự án bị bệnh "thiếu tiền" nay làm,mai nghỉ cũng có,nhưng ko nhiều,chỉ là thiểu số,với lại ở Việt Nam chưa có tách thành hai phần như tui đề xuất nên khó nói chứ tui hay sang forum quốc tế thấy mấy mod bên đó move từ Proposal sang U/C và ngược lại là bình thường,với lại việc đó chỉ mất khoảng 5 giây thôi,đây chỉ là một đề xuất cá nhân,tùy mod quyết định


----------



## kt

by *VietnamEagle2010*


VietnamEagle2010 said:


> Time to create a new saigon construction thread.
> or change the title to *[Sài Gòn] Construction Updates 2011*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144829&page=143


----------



## kt

@mod
HANOI | The Vanphu Victoria | *80 fl *| 5 x 40 fl | Prep

>> HANOI | The Vanphu Victoria | 5 x 40 fl | *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194625&page=2


----------



## kt

HANOI | U-silk City | 25fl | 50fl x 13 | U/C

>> HANOI | U-silk City | *2 x 50fl | 2 x 35fl | 2 x 33fl | 3 x 30fl | 28fl | 2 x 25fl *| U/C


Progress today: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=919102&page=5



> - CT1 gồm 5 toà nhà cao tầng: 1 toà nhà 50 tầng, 1 toà nhà 33 tầng, 1 toà nhà 30 tầng, 1 toà nhà 28 tầng và 1 toà nhà 25 tầng.
> - CT2 gồm 2 toà nhà cao tầng: 1 toà nhà 50 tầng và 1 toà nhà 33 tầng.
> - CT3 gồm 2 toà nhà cao tầng: 1 toà nhà 35 tầng và 1 toà nhà 30 tầng.
> - CT4 gồm 3 toà nhà cao tầng: 1 toà nhà 35 tầng, 1 toà nhà 30 tầng và 1 toà nhà 25 tầng.
> 
> Source: http://www.diaoconline.vn/duan/chitiet/590/


----------



## kt

SAIGON | Saigon Pearl | 6 x 37fl | T/O | 4 x 43fl | Approved
>>SAIGON | Saigon Pearl | 6 x 37fl | *Completed* | 4 x 43fl | Approved

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649614&page=44


----------



## kt

HANOI | EVN Twin Tower | 33 fl + 29 fl | 147m | U/C 
>> HANOI | EVN Twin Tower | 33 fl | 29 fl | 147m | *T/O *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073195&page=11


----------



## vanboy2

done.


----------



## kt

vanboy2 said:


> done.


Thankyou mod very much :cheers1:


----------



## kt

HA NOI | Discovery Complex | 38-50 fl 
>> HANOI | Discovery Complex | 50fl | 195m | 38fl | 33fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168485&page=4



> Dự án bao gồm 3 tòa tháp, trong đó 2 tháp văn phòng cao *33 và 38 tầng *và một tháp căn hộ cao *50 tầng*.
> 
> Tòa tháp căn hộ cao *195m*, với 360 căn hộ cao cấp có diện tích từ 119; 121, 149 và 156m2/ căn tạo thành một tổ hợp hình khối kiến trúc liên hoàn, vững chắc
> 
> Source: http://landtoday.net/vn/tintuc/23634/index.aspx


----------



## kt

STOP HERE! 
xin để lại linhk cho đỡ tốn dung lượng
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3848/dscf1016vz.jpg

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/5584/dscf1018q.jpg


----------



## kt

*HANOI | ICT TOWER | 45floor | Prep*
>> HANOI | TIG TOWER | 47 floor | Prep
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270639

______________________________________________________________

*HANOI | Ngoc Khanh Plaza | 31 fl | U/C*
>> HANOI | Ngoc Khanh Plaza | 31 fl | *T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662050&page=8
________________________________________________________________

*HA NOI | Discovery Complex | 38-50 fl *
>> HANOI | Discovery Complex | 50fl | *195m* | 38fl | 33fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168485&page=4



> Dự án bao gồm 3 tòa tháp, trong đó 2 tháp văn phòng cao *33 và 38 tầng *và một tháp căn hộ cao *50 tầng*.
> 
> Tòa tháp căn hộ cao *195m*, với 360 căn hộ cao cấp có diện tích từ 119; 121, 149 và 156m2/ căn tạo thành một tổ hợp hình khối kiến trúc liên hoàn, vững chắc
> 
> Source: http://landtoday.net/vn/tintuc/23634/index.aspx


----------



## haikiller11

Please Mod, a Brit just had posted lots of interesting videos abt Saigon and Vungtau in 1993 in archived, can you move it out please


----------



## vanboy2

haikiller11 said:


> Please Mod, a Brit just had posted lots of interesting videos abt Saigon and Vungtau in 1993 in archived, can you move it out please


Can you give me a link?


----------



## haikiller11

vanboy2 said:


> Can you give me a link?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70921239#post70921239

Sorry I forgot to paste this :lol:


----------



## kt

@Mod please edit this title thread,thankyou!!!

*NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza Hotel | 39 fl | U/C*
>> NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza Hotel | 41 fl | T/O


> Nha Trang Plaza Hotel tọa lạc tại số 38 Trần Phú – Tp. Nha Trang, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa, ngay trên tuyến đường trung tâm Thành Phố. Công trình được đánh giá có qui mô lớn nhất khu vực Nam Trung bộ, *bao gồm 41 tầng lầu* với tổng diện tích sàn hơn 80.000 m2 được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn của Mỹ. Công trình có bể bơi thông minh, bãi đỗ máy bay trực thăng trên nóc khách sạn với hệ thống kính thiên văn và viễn vọng .. đáp ứng nhu cầu ngắm nhìn thiên nhiên của du khách đến đây
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229767&page=10



*HANOI | Viglacera Tower Complex | 2 x 40 fl | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C*
>> HANOI | *Thang Long Number One* | 2 x 40 fl | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C
Nguồn: http://cafef.vn/20110121102829631ca...bo-can-ho-mau-du-an-thang-long-number-one.chn
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229653&page=3


*HANOI | VIMECO Landmark Tower | 45fl | Approved*
>> HANOI | VIMECO Landmark Tower | 45fl | *U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1234555&page=2


----------



## starboy

Hi Mod, please edit this thread title...Thanks !

DANANG | Azura | 32fl | U/C

to--> *DANANG | Azura | 34fl | U/C* (per Azura.vn website)


----------



## HarryPham

kt said:


> @Mod please edit this title thread,thankyou!!!
> 
> *NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza Hotel | 39 fl | U/C*
> >> NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza Hotel | 41 fl | T/O
> 
> 
> 
> *HANOI | Viglacera Tower Complex | 2 x 40 fl | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C*
> >> HANOI | *Thang Long Number One* | 2 x 40 fl | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C
> Nguồn: http://cafef.vn/20110121102829631ca...bo-can-ho-mau-du-an-thang-long-number-one.chn
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229653&page=3
> 
> 
> 
> *HANOI | VIMECO Landmark Tower | 45fl | Approved*
> >> HANOI | VIMECO Landmark Tower | 45fl | *U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1234555&page=2


hix sao cái này khai báo lâu oài mà chưa có thây đổi gì hết nè


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

Mod đang mải đi du hí cung chúc tân xuân rồi. =))


----------



## vanboy2

HarryPham said:


> hix sao cái này khai báo lâu oài mà chưa có thây đổi gì hết nè


sao mà bạn dữ quá dzậy?


----------



## HarryPham

vanboy2 said:


> sao mà bạn dữ quá dzậy?


:lol: tại báo lâu mà ko có sửa nên phải thúc :lol::lol:


----------



## ducphu

HarryPham said:


> :lol: tại báo lâu mà ko có sửa nên phải thúc :lol::lol:


hahaa, Hary thúc dzữ quá làm mod luống cuống chèn luôn cái cái dấu >> vào trước title:lol::lol:


----------



## somrach1

Nhờ MOD delete thread này . 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312333


----------



## saigoncbd

thớt gì vậy?


----------



## haikiller11

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1327781

Mod đổi tên thread này thành Bình Dương cityhall rồi chuyển vào đây nhé


----------



## tq

Mod please rename this thread:

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C ‎

into

*HANOI | Landmark 72 | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C ‎*


----------



## kt

tq said:


> Mod please rename this thread:
> 
> HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C ‎
> 
> into
> 
> *HANOI | Landmark 72 | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C ‎*


Theo mình nghĩ thì *Landmark 72* chỉ là tên gọi của tòa tháp cao nhất mà thôi,còn lại toàn tổ hơp của nó vẫn tên là *Hanoi Landmark Tower* gồm 1 tháp supertall + hai tháp chung cư trên 200m nữa ^^


----------



## giangpro

pls help us change the name of this threads :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334959

==> HANOI | Vicem Tower | 31 fl | 139m | Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=837224

==> HANOI | Tricon Towers | 3 x 45 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1324841

==> HANOI | Hanoi Exchange City | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513814

==> HANOI | Splendora Complex | 60 fl | +200m | Proposal

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1209409

==> HANOI | Vimeco Hanel Tower | 45 fl | Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217027

==> HANOI | FPT Tower | 27fl | 108m | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1163467

==> HANOI | Golden Land Complex | 4 x 25 fl | 33 fl | U/C

And merge 2 threads  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1277739

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336245

Thanks


----------



## kt

giangpro said:


> pls help us change the name of this threads :
> 
> 
> ==> HANOI | Splendora Complex | 60 fl | +200m | Proposal





> *Landmark Tower* nằm ngay giữa Dự án với 60 tầng cao là điểm nhấn của Dự án >> Source: http://www.splendora.vn/index.php?menuid=103


==> HANOI | Splendora Landmark Tower | 60 floor | 200m+ | Proposal


----------



## kt

@ Mod,please edit this title thread,thankyou!!!
HANOI | *COMA TOWER* | ???| Pre
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334959

>> HANOI | *Vicem Tower | 31 fl | 139m* | Prep


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

SAIGON | Le Meridien | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221031&page=3

>> *SAIGON | Le Meridien | 24 fls | U/C*


----------



## kt

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509349&page=419

>>*HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 210.5m |* *Completed* *| 74fl | 345m |* *T/O*


----------



## steppe2205

DANANG | Azura | 34 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229103&page=16

---> DANANG | Azura | *36 fls | 122.55 m* | U/C :lol:


----------



## giangpro

giangpro said:


> pls help us change the name of this threads :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334959
> 
> ==> HANOI | Vicem Tower | 31 fl | 139m | Prep
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=837224
> 
> ==> HANOI | Tricon Towers | 3 x 45 fl | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1324841
> 
> ==> HANOI | Hanoi Exchange City | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513814
> 
> ==> HANOI | Splendora Complex | 60 fl | +200m | Proposal
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1209409
> 
> ==> HANOI | Vimeco Hanel Tower | 45 fl | Prep
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217027
> 
> ==> HANOI | FPT Tower | 27fl | 108m | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1163467
> 
> ==> HANOI | Golden Land Complex | 4 x 25 fl | 33 fl | U/C
> 
> And merge 2 threads
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1277739
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336245
> 
> Thanks


Sao mãi ko thấy thay đổi gì vậy mấy mod?


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

^^ ban phai pm voi Mod , thread nay chi lap ra cho vui thoi .


----------



## anhcanem8897

del


----------



## haikiller11

romantic mới đúng ^^


----------



## haikiller11

SAIGON | Lim Tower | 34fl | 124.5m | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253343

mod sửa dùm nhé


----------



## kt

deleted


----------



## kt

*HANOI | PVN Tower | 102 fl | Proposal*
>> *HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 79fl | 400m+ | Proposal*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126313&page=54

*HANOI| ECO CITY | 23 block | 460 Minh Khai*
>> *HANOI| Times City | 23 block | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343631&page=2

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C 
>> *HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | Completed | 70fl | 336m | T/O* 



> >> *HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 51fl | Completed | 74fl | 345m | T/O*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509349&page=433


----------



## kt

*HANOI | PVN Tower | 102 fl | Proposal*
>> *HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 79fl | 400m+ | Proposal*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126313&page=54

*HANOI| ECO CITY | 23 block | 460 Minh Khai*
>> *HANOI| Times City | 23 block | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343631&page=2

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 70fl | 336m | U/C 
>> *HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | Completed | 70fl | 336m | T/O* 



> >> *HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 51fl | Completed | 74fl | 345m | T/O*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509349&page=433

HANOI | Indochina Plaza Hanoi | 36 fl | 32 fl | 16 fl | U/C 
>>*HANOI | Indochina Plaza Hanoi | 36 fl | 32 fl | 16 fl | T/O *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875912&page=31


----------



## haikiller11

Ua 345 la antenna hay la spire?


----------



## haikiller11

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1361637

please move this thread to project and construction!


----------



## kt

deleted


----------



## kt

@Mod sửa lại thanh tiêu đề cái thread này nhé,thankyou
=================================================

HANOI| ECO CITY | 23 block | 460 Minh Khai >> HANOI| Times City | 23 block | U/C

>> * 
HANOI| Times City | 23 block | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343631&page=3

__________________________________________________________________________
HANOI | PVN Tower | 102 fl | Proposal >> HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 79fl | 400m+ | Proposal
>> * 
HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 79fl | 400m+ | Proposal*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126313&page=55


----------



## haikiller11

Anyone take a look at timesquare's tags :lol: it's funny how a true uneducated hanoian acted :lol:


----------



## kt

*HANOI | Vicem Tower | 31 fl | 139m | Prep* 
>>
*HANOI | Vicem Tower | 31 fl | 135m |* *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334959&page=3
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3442/5692677990_51e7da6342_b.jpg


----------



## HarryPham

NHATRANG l U-sea city 40fl l 2x21fl l 17fl l 3x9fl

*>> NHATRANG | U-sea city | 40fl | 2x21fl | 17fl | 3x9fl | U/C
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1385488


----------



## tq

@ Mod: if you dont mind please correct the name of this thread. thank you in advance.

from: *2 tỷ USD xây khu đô thị lớn nhất miền Bắc *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336961

into: *HANOI | Splendora | Bắc An Khánh urban area | U/C*


----------



## tq

just a little aethetical correction...

from: *BITEXCO JW Marriott Hanoi hotel/UC *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351165&highlight=bitexco

into: *HANOI | JW Marriott Hotel | U/C*


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

sao Mod vẫn chưa kéo thread viettinbank xuống vậy ? khi nào U/C rồi để lên lại chứ bây giờ vẫn chưa khởi công nữa.


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

Sẽ hợp lòng dân nếu Mod cho cái Lotte lên stk.


----------



## kt

khicantoiseyeu said:


> Sẽ hợp lòng dân nếu Mod cho cái Lotte lên stk.


Nếu cho đã cho rồi,mệt quá


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 35fl | 171m | U/C

>>*SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower* | *40fl | 205m* | U/C


----------



## quetoi_hp

nghĩ lại thấy mắc cười nhỉ, trước đây thấy mọi người sồn sồn đòi Mod phải đưa Vietinbank lên sticky, Mod cho lên rồi. Giờ chưa thấy Vietinbank có động tĩnh gì lại sồn sồn đòi gỡ xuống. thiết nghĩ nếu dự án nào, công trình nào được mọi người quan tâm, commend thường xuyên thì tự khắc những dự án đó sẽ luôn được hiện lên đầu trang thôi. như dự án M&C hay Time Square chẳng hạn, chẳng phải Sticky gì hết cũng luôn ở đầu trang


----------



## kt

quetoi_hp said:


> nghĩ lại thấy mắc cười nhỉ, trước đây thấy mọi người sồn sồn đòi Mod phải đưa Vietinbank lên sticky, Mod cho lên rồi. Giờ chưa thấy Vietinbank có động tĩnh gì lại sồn sồn đòi gỡ xuống. thiết nghĩ nếu dự án nào, công trình nào được mọi người quan tâm, commend thường xuyên thì tự khắc những dự án đó sẽ luôn được hiện lên đầu trang thôi. như dự án M&C hay Time Square chẳng hạn, chẳng phải Sticky gì hết cũng luôn ở đầu trang


Đừng nói vậy,nay nó làm,mai nó ngâm là chuyện không ai mong,lên sticky ai chẳng mong,nhưng gỡ xuống cho hợp với tình hình thực tế thôi,mod các forum các nước cũng làm vậy,nay gỡ,mai cho lên là chuyện bình thường,đừng kêu ca làm gì :cheers:


----------



## saigon2020

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 35fl | 171m | U/C
> 
> >>*SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower* | *40fl | 205m* | U/C


sao chưa thấy mod thay đổi cái vietcombank này nhỉ


----------



## quetoi_hp

kt said:


> Đừng nói vậy,nay nó làm,mai nó ngâm là chuyện không ai mong,lên sticky ai chẳng mong,nhưng gỡ xuống cho hợp với tình hình thực tế thôi,mod các forum các nước cũng làm vậy,nay gỡ,mai cho lên là chuyện bình thường,đừng kêu ca làm gì :cheers:


kể cả chúng có khởi công cũng mất ít nhất 1 năm rưỡi cho tới 2 năm thì mới ngoi lên khỏi mặt đất, vì dự án vừa ở xa (lười chạy đi update), vừa chẳng có gì mấy trong giai đoạn làm móng với hầm. nên trong giai đoạn này các bạn cũng rất ít ngó ngàng tới chúng. sao bạn không để cho chúng sắp ngoi lên mặt đất rồi mới đòi update? bạn thừa hiểu chuyện đó mà sao lại bắt tôi đừng kêu ca?
bạn không cho phép tôi kêu ca thì tôi có thể nói bạn nông nổi, bạn trẻ con được không?


----------



## kt

Deleted by Papai Sailor


----------



## quetoi_hp

deleted


----------



## kt

Deleted by Papai Sailor


----------



## kt

@mod: Pleasa edit this thread,thanks

from: *HANOI | CLEVE Complex | 15 x 40fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1303945&page=2

into: *HANOI | Daewoo - Cleve | 15 x 40fl | U/C*


----------



## haikiller11

lúc trước chị kt thường kêu ca than thở là tại sao ko có mod miền bắc, chắc sắp tới phải kĩ tính hơn là tại sao ko có mod HN :hahaha:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

SAIGON | Majestic Hotel extension | Prep

>> * SAIGON | Majestic Hotel extension | 27 fls | 24 fls | 110m | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1245875&page=15


----------



## saigon2020

SSG TOWER KHỞI CÔNG RỒI,SỬA LẠI LUÔN^^^^


----------



## HarryPham

*kt always beside you*

:nuts: hix kt PR bản thân dã man quá :lol:


----------



## kt

HarryPham said:


> *kt always beside you*
> 
> :nuts: hix kt PR bản thân dã man quá :lol:


Thêm 1 post nhé :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## kt

Mod: please edit name this thread's title,thanks

1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423060
from: HANOI - HONG KONG TOWER
into: *HANOI | HONG KONG TOWER | 27F + 23F | U/C*

2.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343631
from: HANOI| ECO CITY | 23 block | 460 Minh Khai >> HANOI| Times City | 23 block | U/C 
into: *HANOI| Times City | 23 block | U/C* 

3.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1092271
from: HANOI | HUD Tower | 32 fl | U/C 
into: *HANOI | HUD Tower | 32 fl |* *28 fl* *|U/C* 

4.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509349&page=491
from: | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | Completed | 70fl | 336m | T/O
into: *HANOI* *| Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | **2 x 212m *| *Completed | 70fl | 336m | T/O*

5.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126313&page=55
from: HANOI | PVN Tower | 102 fl | Proposal >> HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 79fl | 400m+ | Proposal
into: *HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 79fl | 400m+ | Proposal*


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

SAIGON | SSG Tower | 32fl | 25fl | *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343377&page=2


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

SAIGON | Ngan Binh Tower | 35fl | On Hold

>> *SAIGON | Ngan Binh Tower | 2 x 35fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686156&page=4


----------



## haikiller11

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> SAIGON | Ngan Binh Tower | 35fl | On Hold
> 
> >> *SAIGON | Ngan Binh Tower | 2 x 35fl | U/C*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686156&page=4


23 + 35 --"


----------



## kt

Danang City|Bana Mountains_Height 1487m_Amusement parks and resorts project|U/C

>> *DANANG | Bà Nà Hills Projects |U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433426


----------



## steppe2205

DANANG | Azura | 34 fl | U/C

---> DANANG | Azura | *36 fl | 122.55 m | T/O*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229103&page=35


----------



## kt

SAIGON | A&B Tower | 25fl | T/O 
>> *SAIGON | A&B Tower | 25fl |* *Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037615&page=9


----------



## kt

HANOI | FALCON Hà Đông | 37 floor | U/C
>> *HANOI | The Lavender | 37 floor | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323635


----------



## haikiller11

DANANG | DANANG DIAMOND TOWER |121m | 35fl | Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532491&page=3

DANANG | Novotel Han River | 38 fl | 155.4 m | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229075&page=52

DANANG | Hilton Hotel | 29 fl + 21 fl | 101.25m | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229547&page=15


----------



## kt

haikiller11 said:


> *DANANG | DANANG DIAMOND TOWER |121m | 35fl | Prep*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532491&page=3
> 
> DANANG | Novotel Han River | 38 fl | 155.4 m | T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229075&page=52
> 
> DANANG | Hilton Hotel | 29 fl + 21 fl | 101.25m | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229547&page=15


*DANANG | DANANG DIAMOND TOWER | 35fl | U/C *
>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532491
DANANG DIAMOND TOWER chưa khởi công,chưa có xây gì hết,mới giải tỏa mặt bằng thôi ghi là Prep là chuẩn :cheers:
Ghi chú: ở Hà Nội mấy dự án lớn của Anphanam đang chết cứng cựa,vẽ rất đẹp nhưng ngâm khá lâu rồi,có cái ma nào khởi công đâu


----------



## lovevungtau

Done.


----------



## kt

lovevungtau said:


> Done.


Bác nhanh quá,thanks very much ^^


----------



## kientrung

Cái tên này cổ quá, dự án đã được đổi tên năm 2010 và đã cất nóc trong tháng 6 vừa rồi rồi nên xin hãy đổi từ:

HANOI | Starclass Hanoi | 32 fl | U/C ‎

sang:

HANOI | Hillstate Hanoi | 32 fl | T/O

cho chính xác và mọi người tiện tìm kiếm. Thanks!


----------



## kientrung

Thanks mod đã thay đổi.


----------



## rokku_san

SAIGON | Saigon Centre (Phase 2-3) | 45 fl | U/C
-> *SAIGON | Saigon Centre (Phase 2-3) | 48 fl | U/C*




nhacaotang.vn said:


> Không phải Maeda bác ạh, mình cũng không dám nói thêm lỡ lại có gì xảy ra :d, các bác cứ đợi đến khi người ta thông báo thì rõ :cheers:
> Phải cái mình xem qua programme thì hình như xây trước cái podium 5 tầng cho Takashimaya thuê (đã kí hợp đồng nên phải xong trước 2015), còn cái toà *48 tầng* thì phải đến 2017 mới xong thì phải.
> 
> Tiện thể quảng cáo, đợi vài tuần nữa mình dọn dẹp forum http://nhacaotang.vn mời các bác qua chơi bàn luận dự án


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=710260&page=72


----------



## haikiller11

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650245&page=9
^^ => SAIGON | *Golden Plaza* | 35fl | *138.5m* | *On Hold*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253343&page=23
^^ => SAIGON | Lim Tower | 34fl | 124.5m | *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221031&page=19
^^ => SAIGON | Le Meridien | *24fl* | *T/O* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396521&page=168
^^ => SAIGON | Saigon One Tower | 40fl | 195.3m | *On Hold*


----------



## rokku_san

SAIGON | GS XI Grand Court | 30 fl | Stalemate

->*SAIGON | GS XI Grand Court | 30 fl + 29fl + 28fl + 25fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655012


----------



## rokku_san

SAIGON | Eximbank Tower | Proposal

->*SAIGON | Eximbank Tower | 40fl | 163m | Proposal*



emhamvui said:


> *Eximbank đầu tư tòa nhà 40 tầng*
> Thứ Ba, 18/12/2012 21:15
> *
> Ngày 18-12, Ngân hàng TMCP Xuất nhập khẩu Việt Nam đã ký kết hợp đồng dự án tháp Eximbank (tòa nhà) với Công ty Tư vấn Quản lý dự án –Giám sát Tunner và Công ty Tư vấn thiết kế Nikken Sekkei*
> 
> *Đây là dự án do Ngân hàng TMCP Xuất nhập khẩu Việt Nam (Eximbank) làm chủ đầu tư, với tổng số vốn khoảng 150 triệu USD. Dự kiến quý III/2013, dự án tháp Eximbank khởi công và đến năm 2017 sẽ chính thức đi vào hoạt động. Nơi đây cũng sẽ là hội sở chính của Eximbank.*
> 
> *“Công viên hoa trên cao”*
> 
> *Tháp Eximbank là một công trình phức hợp 40 tầng (cao 163 m) và 5 tầng hầm, bao gồm nhiều bãi đậu xe, văn phòng cho thuê hạng A, căn hộ cao cấp… được xây dựng trên diện tích 3.514 m2 (tại quận 1 - TPHCM), với tổng diện sử dụng hơn 60.000 m2. *Hình thái kiến trúc của tòa nhà với những mảng xanh xếp chồng lên nhau tượng trưng cho những thành tựu lớn mà Eximbank đã đạt được và tiềm năng phát triển mạnh mẽ trong tương lai. Đặc biệt, phần thiết kế còn tối đa hóa việc sử dụng năng lượng tự nhiên của “Gió”, “Ánh sáng mặt trời” và “Mưa” nâng tầm cao của tháp Eximbank gần gũi với thiên nhiên, giảm thiểu năng lượng điện sử dụng. Tổng thể tòa tháp sẽ là một “công viên hoa trên cao” của thành phố, biểu trưng cho một tòa nhà “xanh” (thân thiện với môi trường), mở đầu một xu hướng kiến trúc mới tại Việt Nam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mô hình tòa tháp Eximbank
> 
> Giới kinh doanh địa ốc cho rằng với quy mô của dự án tháp Eximbank, ít nhất ngân hàng này phải chi trả cho nhà thiết kế và đơn vị tư vấn, quản lý dự án cả chục triệu USD. Sau khi hoàn thành, tháp Eximbank là một trong những điểm nhấn của mảng kiến trúc TPHCM, chứng tỏ tầm vóc, quy mô hoạt động của Eximbank ngày càng đa dạng, rộng lớn phù hợp với xu hướng hội nhập kinh tế thế giới.
> 
> Theo ông Antizoulis Dimitrios, Tổng Giám đốc Công ty Tư vấn Quản lý dự án - Giám sát Tunner, qua 7 năm hoạt động tại Việt Nam, Công ty Tunner đã thực hiện một số dự án khá đặc trưng và dự án tháp Eximbank sẽ góp phần làm đẹp thêm diện mạo của TPHCM. Ông Akihiko Hamada, Giám đốc điều hành Công ty Tư vấn thiết kế Nikken Sekkei, cho biết Công ty Nikken Sekkei đã từng tư vấn thiết kế thành công cho tòa nhà của Suminoto Mitsui Bank (Nhật Bản). Vì thế, Công ty Nikken Sekkei tin tưởng sẽ tư vấn thiết kế thành công cho tháp Eximbank.
> 
> *Từng bước phát triển*
> 
> Eximbank chính thức đi vào hoạt động ngày 17-1-1990. Qua hơn 23 năm phát triển, Eximbank đã từng bước phát triển, trở thành một trong những ngân hàng cổ phần có quy mô lớn nhất, hoạt động kinh doanh hiệu quả, cung cấp đầy đủ các dịch vụ tài chính ngân hàng hiện đại chất lượng cao, đáp ứng các nhu cầu ngày càng và đa dạng của khách hàng, góp phần phát triển kinh tế Việt Nam. Đến nay, tổng tài sản Eximbank đạt trên 180.000 tỉ đồng, vốn chủ sở hữu đạt trên 15.000 tỉ đồng, mạng lưới hoạt động mở rộng trên toàn quốc, bao gồm 207 điểm giao dịch và thiết lập quan hệ với hơn 852 ngân hàng ở hơn 80 quốc gia trên thế giới.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuy tình hình kinh tế trong và ngoài nước thời gian gần đây gặp nhiều khó khăn nhưng với định hướng phát triển phù hợp từng giai đoạn và tiềm lực tài chính tương đối dồi dào giúp cho Eximbank phát triển bền vững. Điều này được thể hiện khá rõ khi Eximbank nhận được nhiều danh hiệu về chất lượng dịch vụ, sản phẩm của các tổ chức tài chính, các ngân hàng nước ngoài như HSBC, Standerd Chartered, Wachovia, Tạp chí The Banker, Báo Sài Gòn Tiếp Thị, Báo Kinh tế Việt Nam, Thời báo Kinh tế Sài Gòn... Đặc biệt, Eximbank đã vinh dự nhận được danh hiệu “Ngân hàng nội địa tốt nhất Việt Nam” do Tạp chí AsiaMoney - một tạp chí uy tín trong lĩnh vực tài chính quốc tế trao tặng. Còn Tạp chí The Banker cũng bình chọn Eximbank vào “Top 1.000 ngân hàng lớn nhất thế giới” trong nhiều năm liền....
> 
> *Bài và ảnh: THY GIANG*
> 
> http://nld.com.vn/20121218091531598p1014c1088/eximbank-dau-tu-toa-nha-40-tang.htm


----------



## giangpro

HANOI | Nam Dan Plaza | 2 x 47 fl | On Hold

==>>>> HANOI | PVT Diamond Tower | 44 Fl |40 Fl| 187 m|Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780760

Thanks


----------



## NTA82

VINH | BMC Vinh Plaza | 2 x 30 fl 
*=>>> VINH | BMC Vinh Plaza | 2 x 30 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587123

Thanks!


----------



## rokku_san

SAIGON | GS XI Grand Court | 30 fl + 29fl + 28fl + 25fl | U/C
*->SAIGON | XI Grand Court | 30 fl + 29fl + 28fl + 25fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655012

SAIGON | Kenton Residences | 2 x 35 fl | 150m | U/C
*->SAIGON | Kenton Residences | 35 fl + 3 x 26 fl + 3 x 23 fl + 2 x 20 fl + 2 x 15 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590515

SAIGON | Cantavil Premier | 2 x 36 fls | 144m | U/C
*->SAIGON | Cantavil Premier | 2 x 36 fls | 144m | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286597

Nhờ mod update dùm, thks


----------



## rokku_san

SAIGON l Pullman Center I l U/C 
*->SAIGON l Pullman Saigon Centre l 26fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270551

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...bvFIHn&sig=AHIEtbTRKgw-ZDBNVbBNEAfAJSnU3WPsvg

Thks mod


----------



## univer

nhờ Mod update dùm mấy em sau, chúng nó xong lâu rồi mà còn title T/O thì tội nghiệphno::

SAIGON | Sunrise City | 6 x 32fl | 6 x 130.9m | T/O | 4 x 35 fl | 4x 139.3m | U/C | 2x 29fl | 2x 121.9m | App 
=>*SAIGON | Sunrise City | 6 x 32fl | 6 x 130.9m | COMPLETED | 4 x 35 fl | 4x 139.3m | U/C | 2x 29fl | 2x 121.9m | App *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659186&page=45

DANANG | Azura | 36 fl | 122.55 m | T/O
*=>DANANG | Azura | 36 fl | 122.55 m | COMPLETED
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229103&page=46

SAIGON | Vincom Center | 28fl | T/O 
*=>SAIGON | Vincom Center | 28fl | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654595&page=64


SAIGON | XI Riverview Palace | 3 x 27 fl | T/O
=>	
*SAIGON | XI Riverview Palace | 3 x 27 fl | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654567&page=5

HANOI | Indochina Plaza | 36 fl | 32 fl | 16 fl | T/O ‎
=>*HANOI | Indochina Plaza | 36 fl | 32 fl | 16 fl | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875912&page=46

HANOI | EVN Twin Tower | 33 fl | 29 fl | 147m | T/O ‎
*=>HANOI | EVN Twin Tower | 33 fl | 29 fl | 147m | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073195&page=20

PHU MY HUNG | Petroland Tower | 30 fl | U/C
*=>PHU MY HUNG | Petroland Tower | 30 fl | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=700002&page=12

thanks mod


----------



## univer

thanks mods đã thay đổi !


SAIGON | City Garden | 4 blocks | 7 x 19fl | 27fl | U/C
*=>>SAIGON | City Garden | 4 x 21fl | U/C | 21fl | 32fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?
t=1235213&page=15

NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza | 41 fl | T/O
*=>>NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza | 41 fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229767&page=29

SAIGON | The Vista | 6 x 28 fl | U/C
*=>>SAIGON | The Vista | 6 x 28 fl | Completed *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1149013&page=9

HANOI | Dolphin Plaza | 2 x 30fl | 134.5m | T/O
*=>> HANOI | Dolphin Plaza | 2 x 30fl | 134.5m | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876582&page=24

DANANG | HAGL Lakeside | 33 fl | U/C
*=>> DANANG | HAGL Lakeside | 33 fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229125&page=11


----------



## haikiller11

Dragon city mới xong giai đoạn 1 thôi, city garden cũng vậy ^^

SAIGON | Saigon Times Square | 40fl | 163.5m | *T/O*=>Com
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509558&page=148


----------



## Fin_NT

Mod thay đổi giùm nha 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229767
NHA TRANG | Nha Trang Plaza | 41fl | Complete
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1283967
NHA TRANG | The Costa | 29fl | 20fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538011
NHA TRANG | Mường Thanh Quê Hương Hotel | 42fl | U/C


----------



## univer

nhờ mod update hộ nha

*HANOI | Ngoc Khanh Plaza | 31 fl | T/O=>>Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662050&page=11

*SAIGON | Blooming Park | 2 x 28fl | 2 x 23fl | U/C==>Completed
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654656&page=4

*HANOI | FLC Landmark Tower | 32fl | U/C==>Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221567&page=2

SAIGON | Diamond Island | U/C
*==>SAIGON | Diamond Island |28fl | Completed
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=830966&page=25
Thanks mod !


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Muong Thanh Hotel | 99.6m | 27fl | U/C

==> *DANANG | Muong Thanh Hotel | 99.6m | 28fl | U/C*


----------



## univer

HANOI | Lotte Center | 65 fl | 267 m | U/C
== > *HANOI | Lotte Center | 65 fl | 267 m | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299362&page=191


HANOI| Times City | 2 x 31fl | 5 x 27fl | T/O | 4 x 35fl | 6 x 34fl | 2 x 32 fl | 2 x 28fl | 2 x 27 fl | U/C
== > *HANOI| Times City | 2 x 31fl | 6 x 27fl | Completed | 4 x 35fl | 6 x 34fl | 2 x 32 fl | 2 x 28fl | 27 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343631&page=17

HANOI | Royal City Complex | 4 x 36fl | 30fl | 17fl | T/O | 30fl | U/C
==>*HANOI | Royal City Complex | 4 x 36fl | 30fl | 17fl | Completed 
*

note: block 30f kia không làm nữa mà chuyển sang làm trường học



Thanks mod


----------



## rokku_san

SAIGON | Eximbank Tower | 40fl | 163m | Proposal
-> *SAIGON | Eximbank Tower | 40fl | 163m | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476486&page=8

tks mod


----------



## tunggp

Mod ơi, mình thấy tên tiếng Anh của dự án này chưa ổn lắm nên đề xuất lấy tên chính thức bằng tiếng Anh của Bộ Ngoại giao như sau:

*HANOI | Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Bộ Ngoại giao | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465276&page=4

Thanks Mod


----------



## Betonamu Jin

SAIGON | Lim Tower | 34 fl | 124.5m | Completed
==> SAIGON | Techcombank Headquarter | 34 fl | 124.5m | Completed


----------



## univer

SAIGON l Pullman Saigon Centre l 29fl | T/O
==>*SAIGON l Pullman Saigon Centre l 29fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270551&page=19

HANOI | JW Marriott Hotel | U/C
==>*HANOI | JW Marriott Hotel | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351165&page=27

Thanks Mod


----------



## haikiller11

Bình dương Cityhall project l U/C

=> BINHDUONG | Administrative Center | 2x23fl | 2x104.6m | U/C


----------



## somrach1

Thread bitexco FT - Keangnam Hanoi - TimeSquare - Lim tower bỏ vô Archive cho rồi .


----------



## univer

HANOI | Thang Long Number One | 2 x 40 fl | 152m | U/C | 2 x 28fl | Completed
==>*HANOI | Thang Long Number One | 2 x 40 fl | 152m | T/O | 2 x 28fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229653&page=13


HANOI | Hillstate Hanoi | 4 x 32 fl | 29 fl | T/O
==>*HANOI | Hillstate Hanoi | 4 x 32 fl | 29 fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788764&page=86


HANOI | Mandarin Garden | 2 x 29fl | 2 x 25 fl | T/O
==>*HANOI | Mandarin Garden | 2 x 29fl | 2 x 25 fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359623&page=11

HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 37 fl | 2 x 35fl | 2 x 30 fl | T/O
==>*HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 35 fl | 2 x 34fl | 2 x 27 fl | Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109853543#post109853543

Thanks Mod


----------



## Denjiro

Please modify this thread title:

_SAIGON | Lavenue Crown | 36fl | U/C_

to:

*SAIGON | Lavenue Crown | 36fl | 160 m | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478709


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Vietinbank Danang | 107m | 27fl | U/C
==> *DANANG | Vietinbank Danang | 107m | 27fl | T/O*

DANANG | BIDV Danang Tower | 23fl | Prep
==> *DANANG | BIDV Danang Tower | 23fl | U/C*


----------



## univer

HANOI | Golden Silk | 38fl | 41 fl | U/C
==>*HANOI | Golden Silk | 40fl | T/O | 3 x 42 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486365&page=2

Nguồn:http://chungcukimvankimlu.net/gioi-thieu.php


HANOI | Golden Palace | 3 x 30 fl | U/C
==>* HANOI | Golden Palace | 3 x 30 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343639&page=43

SAIGON | Thao Dien Pearl | 2 x 33fl | T/O
==>*SAIGON | Thao Dien Pearl | 2 x 33fl | Completed *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1275013&page=12

Thanks Mod


----------



## redcode

redcode said:


> DANANG | Vietinbank Danang | 107m | 27fl | U/C
> ==> *DANANG | Vietinbank Danang | 107m | 27fl | T/O*
> 
> DANANG | BIDV Danang Tower | 23fl | Prep
> ==> *DANANG | BIDV Danang Tower | 23fl | U/C*


Mod ơiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## haikiller11

haikiller11 said:


> Bình dương Cityhall project l U/C
> 
> => BINHDUONG | Administrative Center | 2x23fl | 2x104.6m | U/C


102.4m nhé  xin mod edit du,2 
http://www.becamex-tokyu.com/news/201401/25/news141.html


----------



## Danieldong

SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 40 fl | 206m | U/C

=> SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 35 fl | 206m | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418979&page=94


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Fusion Suites | 22fl | U/C

==> *DANANG | Fusion Suites | 22fl | T/O*



southriver said:


> Fusion Suites đã top out từ ngày 21/1 bác ạ.


----------



## Fin_NT

Nha Trang | Liberty Central Nha Trang OceanView | 24fl | U/C 
>>> Nha Trang | Liberty Central Nha Trang OceanView | 24fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1612434


----------



## Betonamu Jin 3

*METROPOLIS THAO DIEN - $350mln*

>>>>>>>

*SAIGON | METROPOLIS THAO DIEN | 8 x 43 fl | U/C *


----------



## Fin_NT

Admin đổi tên giùm mình nhé
Trung Tâm Tài Chính - Dịch Vụ - Thương Mại Nha Trang

>>> *Nha Trang |Trung Tâm Tài Chính - Dịch Vụ - Thương Mại Nha Trang*


----------



## Fin_NT

NHATRANG | U-sea city | 40fl | 2x21fl | 17fl | 3x9fl | U/C
>>> *NHATRANG | U-sea city | 49fl | 2x21fl | 17fl | 3x9fl | U/C*


----------



## univer

univer said:


> HANOI | Golden Palace | 3 x 30 fl | U/C
> ==>* HANOI | Golden Palace | 3 x 30 fl | T/O*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343639&page=43


^^
Cái này mới T/O thôi mà tên thread lại đề là completed.

HANOI | Green Star | 3 x 35 fl | 168 m | U/C ‎
==>*HANOI | Green Star | 3 x 27 fl | U/C ‎*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728831
^^(sai số tầng,mà 27fl cao 168m thì vô lí, mà cũng không có nguồn)

SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 40 fl | 206m | U/C 
==>*SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 40 fl | 206m | T/O *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418979&page=102

HANOI | SME Hoàng Gia | 38fl | 135.5m | U/C
==>*HANOI | SME Hoàng Gia | 38fl | 135.5m | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904454&page=2

Thanks mod


----------



## redcode

DANANG | VNECO Complex | ? fl | Prep

>> *DANANG | VNECO Sơn Trà | 150m | 41fl | Prep*

source: http://images1.cafef.vn/download/01...-son-tra-va-gop-von-thanh-lap-cong-ty-con.pdf


----------



## redcode

mod nào tốt bụng sửa giùm title của thread này mà làm rớt mất 1 chữ t vậy  

DANANG | Marriot Hotel Danang | 121m l 35fl | U/C
>> *DANANG | Marriott Hotel Danang | 121m l 35fl | U/C*

với lại nó chỉ mới đang khoan cọc nhồi thôi, như vậy vẫn được tính là U/C sao? nếu vậy thì nhờ mod đổi luôn status của thread này, cũng đang khoan cọc nhồi:
DANANG | VNECO Sontra | 41f | 150m | Prep
>> *DANANG | VNECO Sontra | 150m | 41f | U/C*

bên forum quốc tế đặt chiều cao trước số tầng nên mod cũng để như vậy giùm nha, chứ đừng để số tầng ra trước chiều cao nữa


----------



## Fin_NT

NhaTrang | TTTM Tràng Tiền Nha Trang | 2 x 22fl | 20fl| U/C

>>> NhaTrang | Ha Quang Center | 2 x 48fl| U/C


----------



## Fin_NT

Nhatrang | Mường Thanh Thiên Triều | 3 x 45fl | U/C

>>>>Nhatrang | Oceanus Nha Trang | 6 x 45fl | U/C


----------



## redcode

SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 40 fl | 206m | T/O

>> *SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 40 fl | 206m | Completed*


----------



## Fin_NT

NHATRANG | Royal Marina Hotel | 3x30fl | U/C

>>> Nhatrang | Royal Marina Center | 6 x 32fl | U/C


----------



## New Betonamu

*SAIGON | Sabeco Tower | 40 fl | Proposal*

----->

*SAIGON | Saigon Melinh Tower | 38-48 fl | 220m | Approved*


----------



## redcode

Danang Harmony Tower 16f + 22f + 30f U/C

>> *DANANG | Danang Harmony Tower | 16fl | Completed | 22fl + 30fl | On Hold*

DANANG | Anh Duong Seafront Complex | 3 X 47fl | 58fl | Approved

>> *DANANG | Anh Duong Seafront Complex | 3 X 47fl | 58fl | Prep*


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Anh Duong Seafront Complex | 3 X 47fl | 58fl | Prep

>> *DANANG | Soleil Danang | 196m | 2 x 58fl | 2 x 47fl | Prep* 

DANANG | The Monarchy l 18 fl +30 fl | U/C

>> *DANANG | The Monarchy l 18fl | T/O | 30fl | 25fl | Prep*

cảm ơn các mod rất nhiều


----------



## redcode

...


----------



## redcode

DANANG | MUONG THANH SONG HAN HOTEL | 2 x 46 Fls | U/C

>> *DANANG | Mường Thanh Sơn Trà | 2 x 46fl | U/C*

please just copy and paste!


----------



## kira2546

Nhatrang | Mbland Ocean Gate | 37fl | Prep

>> *Nhatrang | Sweet Homes | 37fl | Prep*


----------



## redcode

DANANG | RiverView Complex Đà Nẵng | 32fl | 7fl | U/C

>> *DANANG | Vinpearl Condotel Danang | 36fl | 7fl | U/C*

DANANG | True Friend Tower | 37fl x 2 | 132m x 2 | U/C

>> *DANANG | True Friends Park | 39fl | U/C | 37fl | 132m | On Hold*


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Tourane Hotel | 25fl | T/O

>> *DANANG | Grand Tourane Hotel | 25fl | Completed*


----------



## Fin_NT

Hi anh China Town. Em chỉ muốn nói đơn giản với anh vài vấn đề thôi!

Thứ 1: Trước giờ có quy định là phải từ bao nhiêu tầng trở lên thì mới được tạo thread ạ?
Thứ 2: Hình như có mỗi Nha Trang bị Closed?
Thứ 3: Hình như đa phần cmt của Mod China town tại tất cả các thread Nha Trang đều là tiêu cực? Bộ Nha Trang ko xứng đáng hay có mem NT nào làm phật lòng Mod chăng??

Sau đây Fin cũng góp chút ít công sức của mình giúp Mod làm việc cho nhanh gọn lẹ và công tâm ạ!

DANANG | BIDV Danang Tower | 23fl | U/C

SAIGON | German House | 27fls| U/C

Phú Quốc | Crown Plaza | 25fl | U/C ‎

HANOI | FPT Tower | 27fl | 108m | U/C 

HANOI | 789 Tower | 26 floor | U/C

NhaTrang | Mipec Nha Trang | 27fl | T/O 

Nha Trang | Ibis Styles Nha Trang Hotel | 25fl | Top Out

vẫn còn nhiều công trình đã t/o mà em chưa liệt kê và xa quá ko tiện liệt kê ạ


----------



## chinatown

Fin_NT said:


> Hi anh China Town. Em chỉ muốn nói đơn giản với anh vài vấn đề thôi!
> 
> Thứ 1: Trước giờ có quy định là phải từ bao nhiêu tầng trở lên thì mới được tạo thread ạ?
> Thứ 2: Hình như có mỗi Nha Trang bị Closed?
> Thứ 3: Hình như đa phần cmt của Mod China town tại tất cả các thread Nha Trang đều là tiêu cực? Bộ Nha Trang ko xứng đáng hay có mem NT nào làm phật lòng Mod chăng??
> 
> Sau đây Fin cũng góp chút ít công sức của mình giúp Mod làm việc cho nhanh gọn lẹ và công tâm ạ!
> 
> DANANG | BIDV Danang Tower | 23fl | U/C
> 
> SAIGON | German House | 27fls| U/C
> 
> Phú Quốc | Crown Plaza | 25fl | U/C ‎
> 
> HANOI | FPT Tower | 27fl | 108m | U/C
> 
> HANOI | 789 Tower | 26 floor | U/C
> 
> NhaTrang | Mipec Nha Trang | 27fl | T/O
> 
> Nha Trang | Ibis Styles Nha Trang Hotel | 25fl | Top Out
> 
> vẫn còn nhiều công trình đã t/o mà em chưa liệt kê và xa quá ko tiện liệt kê ạ


*
Không có quy định trước đây, nhưng từ dạo sau này HN-SG-NT-ĐN - những nơi có quá nhiều dự án thì những dự án dưới 30t đơn lẻ sẽ không được tao thread riêng mà phải để vào thread construction chung. Còn những dự án chú liệt kê ra là có thread từ lâu rồi, và cũng đang triển khai cho nên mod vẫn để đó.
Ai hằn học với mod thì thấy lời nào của mod cũng negative hết, khỏi lo đi :lol:*


----------



## Ci Na Di

HANOI | Discovery Complex | 54fl | 195m | 43fl |180m| U/C

---> HANOI | Discovery Complex | 54fl | 195m | 43fl |180m| T/O


----------



## Ci Na Di

SAIGON | METROPOLIS THAO DIEN | 8 x 43 fl | U/C

--> SAIGON | MASTERI THAO DIEN | 5 x 40 - 43 fl | T/O


----------



## chinatown

Ci Na Di said:


> SAIGON | METROPOLIS THAO DIEN | 8 x 43 fl | U/C
> 
> --> SAIGON | MASTERI THAO DIEN | 5 x 40 - 43 fl | T/O


còn 1 block chưa T/O


----------



## kid2107

Mod chỉnh hộ 2 cái này  Thanks 

Nhatrang | A&B Saigon Tower | 36fl | Prep

---> Nhatrang | A&B Saigon Tower | 36fl | U/C


Nha Trang | Ibis Styles Nha Trang Hotel | 25fl | U/C

--> Nha Trang | Ibis Styles Nha Trang Hotel | 25fl | T/O


----------

